# Sticky  MLB Thread



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Are the Phillies even going to make the playoffs?

I have Brewers / Dodgers (Depending on Kershaw Health) losing to Boston.


----------



## Strike Force

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

My poor Jays...



krtgolfing said:


> Are the Phillies even going to make the playoffs?


I have them making it, but it's going to be a battle.


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



Strike Force said:


> My poor Jays...
> 
> 
> 
> I have them making it, but it's going to be a battle.


I am a Braves fans so I know I am definitely bias. After thinking about it I could see them making the playoffs by winning the division or a wild card. NL East this year is going to be tough with the Braves, Phillies, Mets, and Nats all realistically having a chance to win the division. Poor Miami.


----------



## MrMister

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



krtgolfing said:


> Are the Phillies even going to make the playoffs?
> 
> I have Brewers / Dodgers (Depending on Kershaw Health) losing to Boston.


Their team is good enough to on paper sure.


----------



## JM

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

I really don't understand why MLB plays games in Japan. Japan is a very established baseball country. Japan has professional league(s). Japan already knows about MLB. I understand it's a money thing for MLB but why not try to showcase the game to countries where baseball isn't prevalent? Seems silly to me.


----------



## MrMister

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



JM said:


> I really don't understand why MLB plays games in Japan. Japan is a very established baseball country. Japan has professional league(s). Japan already knows about MLB. I understand it's a money thing for MLB but why not try to showcase the game to countries where baseball isn't prevalent? Seems silly to me.


MLB is going to London in June. I think this was for Ichiro and Japan who may or may not finally be retiring or something. Ichiro may or may not be retiring. Japan isn't retiring anytime soon I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Chrome

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Hopefully the White Sox can finally have a good season.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

*The Reds will hit 10 HRs a game while at home.... It's the REDS year baby!
































:sneaky*


----------



## morrisoncd31

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

The Red Sox should repeat but wont. I smell a big year in Cleveland...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

:trout Let's GO! Once again Tmobile is offering MLB tv :mark: 


Arya Dark said:


> *The Reds will hit 10 HRs a game while at home.... It's the REDS year baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sneaky*


PUIG tho!


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



Dub said:


> :trout Let's GO! Once again Tmobile is offering MLB tv :mark:
> 
> PUIG tho!


Really!!! I have not see anything about T-Mobile offering it again this year.
:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## The Absolute

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Happy trails, Ichiro.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



JM said:


> I really don't understand why MLB plays games in Japan. Japan is a very established baseball country. Japan has professional league(s). Japan already knows about MLB. I understand it's a money thing for MLB but why not try to showcase the game to countries where baseball isn't prevalent? Seems silly to me.


I would think the idea is to expand into a knowledgeable, proven market. The Japanese understand baseball and enjoy it. Those are huge hurdles MLB automatically bypasses in Japan as opposed to a country that has never been introduced to baseball. The downside of this approach is that there is already an established organization in place.

It's a very similar situation to when WWE tries to make inroads in Japan or the U.K. or when New Japan tries to expand in the States. There is a known market for the medium, you just have to convince the market to embrace your particular brand.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Wow, Opening Day is tomorrow. :bjpenn


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Missing my Braves on opening day due to work :fuck

Will be watching a bunch of games when I get off. Good luck to everyone's teams this year!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

I'd be a whole lot more excited about this if my defending World Championship home team had a closer.


----------



## Freelancer

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

I live in Pittsburgh, the team here is a joke. Hopefully the Pens go far in the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE Voit with a 3 run HR earlier on. 4-1 Yanks, bottom 4. Beautiful day in the NYC/North Jersey area for baseball.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

:theFACE

Does beating the Orioles really even count as Wins? :bosque



Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'd be a whole lot more excited about this if my defending World Championship home team had a closer.


He will be signing with Milwaukee tomorrow :grapes


----------



## RKing85

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Jays start off the season 15 up, 15 down.

It's going to be a longgggg year.


----------



## HoHo

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Statement win today vs The Braves! Harper wasn't the story today in this game it was the homegrown Phillies players who showed yeah we got Harper, but were going to win as a team and Harper isn't going the guy we'll need every game to help us win he's just a piece to the puzzle for us. Franco and Hoskins with both chips on their Shoulders killed it today, and Nola was nasty with his Pitching. This team could be really scary if they play like this consistently which they didn't do last Season.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; 

Honestly, the Giants losing all of Bumgarner's starts 2-0 with him pitching exceedingly well is probably best case scenario.

The Giants need to be absolutely terrible this season. Score a top-10 pick, and start making moves toward trying to contend for a wildcard in 2020 (nobody else but the Dodgers is going to win the NL West until the 22nd century).


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; 

The Giants had five hits in their shutout loss. :bum represented one of those hits. :lol

The Dodgers hit an MLB history-shattering eight home runs in their opening rout of the Diamondbacks. :lol

:cry :sad:


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;
> 
> The Giants had five hits in their shutout loss. :bum represented one of those hits. :lol
> 
> The Dodgers hit an MLB history-shattering eight home runs in their opening rout of the Diamondbacks. :lol
> 
> :cry :sad:


Wow they just might win the NL pennant again! :nerd:


----------



## ABAS

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

White Sox are....well they are the White Sox.


----------



## Alco

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Chris Sale's game was... well... :deandre


----------



## Buttermaker

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

The Baltimore Orioles are the worst team I’ve ever seen in my life. Some of there players are young, athletic and could turn into serviceable MLB players, but right now it’s not the case. 

I vaguely remember the 03 Tigers, but I remember the 11 Pirates and they’re a contender to be that bad. Or as bad as they were last year


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



HoHo said:


> Statement win today vs The Braves! Harper wasn't the story today in this game it was the homegrown Phillies players who showed yeah we got Harper, but were going to win as a team and Harper isn't going the guy we'll need every game to help us win he's just a piece to the puzzle for us. Franco and Hoskins with both chips on their Shoulders killed it today, and Nola was nasty with his Pitching. This team could be really scary if they play like this consistently which they didn't do last Season.


:liquor

Braves fan.... :mj2


----------



## Buttermaker

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

The Baltimore Orioles are the worst team I’ve ever seen in my life. Some of there players are young, athletic and could turn into serviceable MLB players, but right now it’s not the case. 

I vaguely remember the 03 Tigers, but I remember the 11 Pirates and they’re a contender to be that bad. Or as bad as they were last year


----------



## Dub

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

My heart hurts. 6th straight opener loss :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



A-C-P said:


> :theFACE
> 
> Does beating the Orioles really even count as Wins? :bosque


Don't worry. The Yankees will be beating plenty of good teams this year, too. :lol


----------



## RKing85

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Jays only allow 2 runs in their first 28 innings. 

I'm getting a 2019 World Series Champs tattoo on Tuesday.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

@Arya Dark; Hello @JM; @RKing85;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112085458098380800


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Braves pitching looking like trash. Donaldson looking like a complete waste of 20 million. Could of used that on pitching!


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



krtgolfing said:


> Braves pitching looking like trash. Donaldson looking like a complete waste of 20 million. Could of used that on pitching!


Josh Donaldson represented one of those "red flags" about which this poster was writing: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2331410-red-sox-world-series-champs-33.html#post76919046 And indeed the pitching appeared suspect from afar.

Okay, done patting myself on the back... 

We BASEBALL fans have to remain cognizant of the point that four games (or six in the case of the Athletics and Mariners) out of 162 is 2.47% of the regular season.

No reason to start worrying too much. 

But the San Francisco Giants cannot hit to save their miserable lives and are an abysmal, old, dull baseball team. They are going to be massacred by Satan's Team in His City this week. :sad:

:side:


----------



## krtgolfing

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



DesolationRow said:


> Josh Donaldson represented one of those "red flags" about which this poster was writing: https://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/2331410-red-sox-world-series-champs-33.html#post76919046 And indeed the pitching appeared suspect from afar.
> 
> Okay, done patting myself on the back...
> 
> We BASEBALL fans have to remain cognizant of the point that four games (or six in the case of the Athletics and Mariners) out of 162 is 2.47% of the regular season.
> 
> No reason to start worrying too much.
> 
> But the San Francisco Giants cannot hit to save their miserable lives and are an abysmal, old, dull baseball team. They are going to be massacred by Satan's Team in His City this week. :sad:
> 
> :side:


Yea just a bit of an overreaction with so few games played. At least we have the Marlins at the end of this week after we play the Chicago Cubs.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Yelich already has won his 2nd straight MVP :drose


----------



## Dub

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Dude is a monster, hopefully he doesnt burn out.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

@A-C-P; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112439240242061312


krtgolfing said:


> Yea just a bit of an overreaction with so few games played. At least we have the Marlins at the end of this week after we play the Chicago Cubs.


Of course Josh Donaldson attains a couple of hits and scores a run immediately following my reaffirmation of an earlier consideration. :lol


Meanwhile, out West...
@Dub; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @scrilla; @TKOK;

The GIANTS defeated the Dodgers in L.A., the Devil's Team in the Devil's City! :mark: JUST AS I ALWAYS KNEW THEY WOULD, AS I STATED APPROXIMATELY A HALF-DAY AGO! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:side:

This was Drew MVPOMERANZ's GIANTS debut and he was largely terrific! :mark: 

The bullpen was super-swell! :mark: 

Brandon BELT hammered a home run to center down at Chavez Ravine, and MVPABLO drove in a run which tied the game up 2-2. Before long BELT was back up and with a bases-clearing double--BELT's 200th DOUBLE OF HIS CAREER--made tonight's affair a 4-2 game in San Francisco's favor. :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## Dub

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Is this 2012?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Giants! :bum osey2

Yelich actually not hitting a homer :mj2


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Braves trying to sign Acuna to a 8 year 100 million dollar contract wens3

I guess I know what jersey I will be buying this year!


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Acuna being signed long term too :wow

Boys, free agency is dead. :done


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Hello *JM*! 

MVPILLAR! :mark: WHAT A TRADE! WHAT A MOVE! :mark: :mark: :mark:
@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @scrilla; @TKOK; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV;

The GIANTS surrender Derek "I Am the" Law, Alen Hanson and Juan De Paula, a fascinating-if-highly-raw prospect in order to pry away the services of outfielder Kevin Pillar from the Toronto Blue Jays. 

:mark: I like it. :mark: 

No, it is not the wildest move possible by any means, but Pillar has posted two 2.0 fWAR seasons and higher the two seasons before that. Even if he regresses to a 1.5-win player he is still massively superior to whatever else the Giants were throwing out there in the outfield aside from perhaps DUGGAR. :mark:

Celebrate, GIANTS fans! :mark: :cheer :woo :hb


----------



## JM

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



DesolationRow said:


> Hello *JM*!
> 
> MVPILLAR! :mark: WHAT A TRADE! WHAT A MOVE! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @scrilla; @TKOK; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV;
> 
> The GIANTS surrender Derek "I Am the" Law, Alen Hanson and Juan De Paula, a fascinating-if-highly-raw prospect in order to pry away the services of outfielder Kevin Pillar from the Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> :mark: I like it. :mark:
> 
> No, it is not the wildest move possible by any means, but Pillar has posted two 2.0 fWAR seasons and higher the two seasons before that. Even if he regresses to a 1.5-win player he is still massively superior to whatever else the Giants were throwing out there in the outfield aside from perhaps DUGGAR. :mark:
> 
> Celebrate, GIANTS fans! :mark: :cheer :woo :hb


He's one of the worst hitters I've ever seen. Enjoy!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



Dr. Middy said:


> Acuna being signed long term too :wow
> 
> Boys, free agency is dead. :done


Yeah, the White Sox just signed Jimenez to a similar deal before he even played a major league game. Interesting times we're in....


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



krtgolfing said:


> Braves trying to sign Acuna to a 8 year 100 million dollar contract wens3
> 
> I guess I know what jersey I will be buying this year!


When I read the news I thought it was still April Fools Day. We flipping bats for 10 more years! :welbeck


----------



## Dub

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Man....Angels are really missing Upton and Ohtani  Going to the opener on Thursday so Im sending POSITIVE VIBES :mark: :trout


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



JM said:


> He's one of the worst hitters I've ever seen. Enjoy!


Almost said that Pillar's poor hitting capabilities will make him a perfect fit for the San Francisco outfield. :lol osey2

:bum hit a HR tonight against the Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark: @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @scrilla; @TKOK; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV;

:side:

Hope the Angels win for you at their home opener, @Dub;! osey2 :trout


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> When I read the news I thought it was still April Fools Day. We flipping bats for 10 more years! :welbeck


If he keeps playing / improves like he has been this deal will wind up being a steal for the Braves. I get the deal though as he has not played an entire season yet.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*









@DesolationRow;


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



A-C-P said:


> @DesolationRow;


Thank you, good sir. osey2

Meanwhile, in the East Bay... Ramon Laureano is not human, and based on him gunning down a certain Red Sox player two nights in a row, he apparently despises Xander Bogaerts. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112962619420246016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113300728905224193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113463740089995264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113501407296913409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113315544772468736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113315141951479808
:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Fuck the A's.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Nice offensive display from the White Sox today. Moncada off to a hot start so far.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Braves coming back last against the Cubbies wens3


----------



## Natecore

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Braves telling the Cubs to go and get their shine box this series


----------



## Dub

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

TANK TIME :trout


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Angels gonna start tanking as the Brewers are set to come to town :theFACE


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*

Angels are really bad. If terrible Texas can do this...

How are the Mariners 7-1? :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

Jorge Polanco with 2019's first cycle. :lol Have to love the utter mad randomness of baseball. :lol

Meanwhile, @B-Dawg; your team is far better than mine these days... And this relief pitcher is unfair. Should be investigated by MLB. osey2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113526250587480064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113531067670171650
:sodone There is no one on this Giants team who could hit this dude. :mj2 :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Yelich will always hit homers; the Braves and Red Sox are trash*



MrMister said:


> How are the Mariners 7-1? :lol


The Mariners are 8-2 now. :lol

With 14 errors committed in 10 games. :lol

However...

They have scored 73 runs. 

The Giants, if you count today's 6 (in 7 innings thus far), have scored 25. :lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

Yeah, the Mariners have a pretty good offense. That or the ChiSox pitching is just ass. Probably a bit of both.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115648094690062336
There's a part of me that consistently wants to semi adopt the Angels as a team just to watch Trout, but I don't know if I can handle trying to watch a 3rd team :lol .


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

Bellinger has been insane and Trout has been better. Yelich is amazing but Trout is twice as good so far. Trout even robbed Yelich of a HR :lol


----------



## TJQ

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*



MrMister said:


> Trout even robbed Yelich of a HR :lol


That was a pretty awesome moment, on the off season I adopted the Brewers as my NL team so I could have a foot in both leagues, so I've been very excited for this series. Thankfully the Sox game is early today so I can watch both :trout


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

Mike Trout doing Mike Trout things. 

I always have a weird sense that we don't appreciate just how unbelievably good he is, even when everybody knows he is the best player in the game.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*



Dr. Middy said:


> Mike Trout doing Mike Trout things.
> 
> I always have a weird sense that we don't appreciate just how unbelievably good he is, even when everybody knows he is the best player in the game.


He is phenomenal. Someone should be grabbing him for a "Redefining What It Means to Want to 'Be Like Mike'" advertising campaign. Obviously he has many endorsement deals but he is fast becoming to this sport what Michael Jordan was for basketball. It is just that the two sports are in a number of ways incomparable to one another, and one can create a potent NBA team with a pair of superstars whereas in baseball stacked teams underperform more regularly or when you only have one unstoppable beast like Trout, he only has so many opportunities to make his presence in an Angels game felt. Whereas Steph Curry in basketball has the ball in his hands frequently when he is on the court. Curry missing five shots in a row is no huge deal because he will have a large number of opportunities; Trout going 0-5 in a game means his offensive chances are kaput for the day (which is, again, why one cannot compare an MLB plate appearance to an NBA field goal attempt; one of the former is like five-nine of the latter).

Just some random written-version-of-spewing thoughts concerning how Trout should be better- and more widely-appreciated. This is Maysian talent we are all seeing--as in Willie Mays. Time for it to be more properly and massively acknowledged.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

White Sox pitching so far this season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

Guys, Trout's zone contact is fucking 96.2% right now. It's early and this is a small sample, but that's hilarious.

For comparison, one of the best contact hitters of the last few years aka Jose Altuve, hit 96% zone contact back in 2011. He's been consistently above 90% for most of his seasons. Altuve has ok power, but he doesn't have Trout's power. 

Again it's early/small sample, but if Trout is upping his contact, we're looking at next level Mike Trout. He made 90% zone contact last season.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*



Chrome said:


> White Sox pitching so far this season.


Red Sox pitching so far this season.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @FitChi;

MVPILLAR hits a Grand Slam two nights ago against the Padres--the first GIANTS Grand Slam in over two years by a couple of days, and like that Grand Slam, it came against the Padres, and also like that Grand Slam it proved insufficient for the GIANTS lost anyway. :lmao 

MVPILLAR then hits a smashing double to left field to clear the bases the next night, and drives in yet another run later in the evening... In a winning effort.

MVPILLAR the first GIANT since BARRY BONDS to amass 8 RBI in two games... That occurred in 2002.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Gotta love baseball.

And, no, *JM*, he has, I believe, yet to take a walk. :lmao Which means he fits in on the team outside of BELT and osey2. :lmao

GIANTS

EDIT: MVPILLAR has done it AGAIN! :lmao :lmao HOME RUN! :mark: :mark: The one RBI for the GIANTS this game has been from his bat, once again... So that is 9 RBI in three games. :lmao :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*

*Chris Davis Fittingly Plays For the O's* should become the thread title until he attains one hit to BEAT THE STREAK. :lmao

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/orioles/bs-sp-chris-davis-what-theyre-saying-20190410-story.html



> What they're saying about Orioles' Chris Davis and The Streak
> 
> Baltimore Sun staff
> Chris Davis is now in the record books for his hitless streak of 49 at-bats. While you wait for the Orioles first baseman to get his first hit since Sept. 14 (and for your free orange crush at Power Plant Live!), here’s what sports writers and others around the country have to say about his current streak of futility.
> 
> “Would you take $23 million a year to get booed into oblivion like Chris Davis?” Ted Berg, USA Today: My colleague Charles Curtis posed this question to me the other day, and I still can’t come up with a good answer: Would you switch places with Chris Davis right now? Would you put on a brave face and flail at Major League breaking balls, and swallow your pride and endure the constant booing and mockery of thousands of angry fans in exchange for butt-tons of money?
> 
> Part of me wants to say “oh hell yes,” and insist that I could go out every night, whiff wildly in every at-bat and wear my golden sombrero without shame due to the knowledge that I could afford an actual golden sombrero. Maybe I’d even make the John Manziel “Money” gesture on my walk back to the dugout amid thunderous boos.
> 
> But I’m a fairly competitive guy, it’s hard to figure how difficult it would be to perform so poorly and so publicly in any arena in which I once achieved such remarkable success. Chris Davis knows what it feels like to be great at baseball, and I have to guess that makes it significantly harder to stomach being bad at baseball.
> 
> “How a Hitless Chris Davis Is Like a $15 Dessert,” The New York Times: Considering the amount of money the team has committed to Davis, his situation might be less suited for a manager like [Brandon] Hyde than it is for someone like Richard Thaler, the Nobel Prize-winning economist at the University of Chicago’s Booth School of Business.
> 
> To Thaler, the Orioles’s refusal to sideline Davis is a classic example of the sunk cost fallacy, an economic principle he detailed in his book “Misbehaving: The Making of Behavioral Economics.”
> 
> “A classic example is you order some dessert at a restaurant and it costs $15,” Thaler said in a phone interview. “You take a couple bites and you realize you were already full and this dessert is really rich, but you feel like you can’t waste the whole thing. So you eat more of it than you should.”
> 
> Ideally, Thaler said, the correct decision is to ignore any cost that has already been paid and evaluate the situation strictly on its own merit.


----------



## JM

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*



DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @FitChi;
> 
> MVPILLAR hits a Grand Slam two nights ago against the Padres--the first GIANTS Grand Slam in over two years by a couple of days, and like that Grand Slam, it came against the Padres, and also like that Grand Slam it proved insufficient for the GIANTS lost anyway. :lmao
> 
> MVPILLAR then hits a smashing double to left field to clear the bases the next night, and drives in yet another run later in the evening... In a winning effort.
> 
> MVPILLAR the first GIANT since BARRY BONDS to amass 8 RBI in two games... That occurred in 2002.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Gotta love baseball.
> 
> And, no, *JM*, he has, I believe, yet to take a walk. :lmao Which means he fits in on the team outside of BELT and osey2. :lmao
> 
> GIANTS
> 
> EDIT: MVPILLAR has done it AGAIN! :lmao :lmao HOME RUN! :mark: :mark: The one RBI for the GIANTS this game has been from his bat, once again... So that is 9 RBI in three games. :lmao :sodone


Lulz, let's see if you remember these times in August. Or even June. 

But of course he'll make a couple nice catches and his inadequacies will all be forgiven! 

Or maybe he'll be MVPillar :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Guess who hit the first cycle of 2019...that's right the great Jorge Polanco*



JM said:


> Lulz, let's see if you remember these times in August. Or even June.
> 
> But of course he'll make a couple nice catches and his inadequacies will all be forgiven!
> 
> Or maybe he'll be MVPillar :mj2


Best case scenario is if he has an inexplicably fantastic April-July and the Giants are able to deal him at the deadline for a genuine prospect from some desperate contender. :mark: osey2


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

I seriously might actually think the Tampa Bay Rays are good. Not quite sold on M's being for real yet.

Tampa has much tougher competition though, so the Mariners maybe will be good because they can beat more average to bad teams.

Realistically we barely started playing baseball so all this is just :max


----------



## JM

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Guys, Glasnow.


----------



## krtgolfing

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Acuna and Albies getting extensions within the same week or close to it! wens3


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

:mark: GIANTS :mark: 

MVPILLAR with another home run last night... And it was the one run of the entire game. :faint: 

So... He could hit only so well in Toronto, on the moon, maybe the most advantageous place to hit in baseball... but he can hit, hit, hit in San Francisco, the cavern by the bay which might be the most disadvantageous place to hit in baseball...

Small Sample Size applies, naturally. :lol

SAMARDZIJA! :mark: https://www.nbcsports.com/bayarea/g...trategy-gives-him-best-night-giants-over-year The article to which I just linked promises to display what the new strategy is for Jeff Samardzijia, which is of course why he had his best start in over a year. Nothing to do with the Colorado Rockies being unable to hit right now! :mark: :lol (In other words: we'll see. :lol)

MVPILLAR with half of the GIANTS' home runs in half of their games thus far... :mark: :banderas ... :mj2 :lmao
@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Chris Davis finally scored a hit! :lmao Went 0-54! :lol
@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

Last night BELT and KRATZ saved all we know and love by being responsible for getting that win in 18 grueling, horrible innings of BASEBALL! :mark: MVPABLO! MVPILLAR! :mark: :mark: 

:bum pitching fairly decently today, and MVMORONTA backing him up! :mark: Up 3-2 going to the bottom of the 8th! And why? MVPILLAR with two RBI for the day, one via HOME RUN! :cheer :cheer :cheer MVPILLAR is an RBI MONSTER! :mark: 

GIANTS


----------



## TJQ

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Leave it to the 2019 Red Sox pitching rotation to be the one that reanimates the corpse of Chris Davis. Kill me :lol.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Red Sox starting rotation ERA:
Rick Porcello - 11.12 
Chris Sale 9.00
Nathan Eovaldi 8.40
Eduardo Rodriguez 7.98
David Price 3.79

On top of us having only 4 above average bats, a bit of worry is starting to set in. However I'm thankful that I've been getting to watch Yelich murder the Cardinals, that's been fun :lol



Spoiler


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*










That is all


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

Yelich is an animal. Goddamn 7 HRs against the Cardinals ALREADY is insane :done

Cards finally feel what it was like for every NL Central team to watch Prime Pujols mash for a decade.

My Yankees are really making me sad. Bird is down for the count now on the 10 day IL, and I'm legit flabbergasted at this point. I'm going to make a Go fund me to have every remaining player wrapped in bubble wrap for every game they travel.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Mariners v Rays ALCS incoming...*

http://www.sfgate.com/sports/article/Giants-break-out-with-3-HRs-off-Strasburg-in-7-3-13773269.php



> Giants break out with 3 HRs off Strasburg in 7-3 win at Nats
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Evan Longoria, Brandon Belt and Steven Duggar homered off fastballs from Stephen Strasburg, and the light-hitting San Francisco Giants powered their way to a 7-3 victory over the Washington Nationals on Tuesday night.
> 
> The Giants came in with a grand total of 10 homers through their first 17 games. The only major league club with fewer was the Detroit Tigers, with seven in 15 games.
> 
> San Francisco also ranked 29th of 30 clubs in runs — 47, again ahead of only Detroit — and in batting average — .199, better only than the Cleveland Indians. The Giants were last in on-base-plus-slugging percentage at .572.
> 
> But they looked like a modern-day Murderers' Row against Strasburg (1-1), who allowed four runs in six innings. Still learning to pitch with a fastball that sits in the low-to-mid-90s, instead of the high-90s heat he possessed before Tommy John surgery and other ailments, he's served up five homers over his past two outings.
> 
> Longoria led off the fifth with a shot to right-center off a 95 mph pitch. One out and one hard-hit single later, Duggar took a 92 mph offering just over the wall in left-center for a two-run drive that made it 3-1.
> 
> Belt added a solo shot with one out in the sixth, putting a 94 mph first pitch into the home bullpen beyond right field for his fourth homer of 2019.


It was glorious. Just glorious. :banderas

That BELT homer was almost shades of the 18-inning Game 2 from the 2014 NLDS in Washington, D.C. :banderas 
@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; all know what I am talking about. :banderas

GIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dancingpenguin osey2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Pujols passes Babe Ruth all time RBI*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

osey2 with his first home run since last summer. :mj2 

A 3-run blast so bring the GIANTS' dugout a lead, and a lead they would never relinquish... Defeating the Pittsburgh Pirates 3-2. osey2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120062667706785794
GIANTS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Pujols passes Babe Ruth all time RBI*

Ok fine, Laureano is amazing. Fuck him though and the A's.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Pujols passes Babe Ruth all time RBI*



MrMister said:


> Ok fine, Laureano is amazing. Fuck him though and the A's.


Almost posted this yesterday but knew what your response would be. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120137644409675776
The Toronto Blue Jays nevertheless swept the Oakland A's this weekend. Hello @JM;.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: MLB: Pujols passes Babe Ruth all time RBI*

Still gets the double play even after the throwing error :lol

that's an incredible catch though


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: MLB: Pujols passes Babe Ruth all time RBI*

Tanaka vs. :bum Friday night as the Yankees visit the GIANTS for the first time since summer 2007 (was at all of those games)! :mark: :banderas 

That would have been a marquee match-up not long ago. :mj2

Yankees are remarkably banged up.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

Getting Nunez off the field for somebody that wont fumble the ball every time he touches it _*and*_ hits dingers, I'm feelin it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120873437898203141

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121564453705744384


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

@TJQ; as someone who saw more of Eduardo Nunez playing for his team than he would have liked, this empathetic note is directed toward you. :lol


@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

Meanwhile in Toronto the GIANTS played their best baseball of the season! :woo MVPABLO Sandoval with two home runs in two games! :mark: MVBELT with a MOON SHOT homer in the first game of the short two-game series! :mark: MVPANIK with his first home run in eons! :mark: The GIANTS broke out the lumber! :mark: The pitching was better-than-adequate considering where they were playing, with MVPOMERANZ and MVSAMARDZIJA giving solid starting performances. 

GIANTS


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

Pillar's visit to Toronto was good feels


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

So yeah that Evan Longoria contract was a horrible deal to inherit from the far wiser Tampa Bay Rays... No matter.

Tonight, Evan MVLONGORIA came up BIG for the GIANTS, knocking in ALL THREE RUNNERS (MVBELT, MVPANIK and MVSOLARTE) with the bases loaded and the Giants having no outs to spare in the bottom of the 7th inning against the rightly despised Los Angeles Dodgers! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

That turned a 2-0 Los Angeles Dodgers lead into a 3-2 San Francisco GIANTS lead... And, thanks to a phenomenally solid back of the bullpen--namely Reyes MVMORONTA and Will MVSMITH, that lead sufficed in vanquishing this team engendered to destroy the very game of baseball through sheer dominance... And as a Golden State WARRIORS fan, there is nothing that I would hate to see more. 

:side:

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

@MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

HAHAHAHAHAHA

The Los Angeles Dodgers lost two out of three to this team. :lmao :lmao :lmao :heston 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

This was The Rematch of the game we saw together, @CamillePunk;, with Hyun-jin Ryu going to war against :bum, the Los Angeles Dodgers versus the San Francisco Giants...

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

:bum pitched rather well--aside from the point that his pitch count was run up by the opposition--mowing down the Dodgers with a harder, higher-velocity fastball than anyone has seen him hurl in a good while, particularly this season. The fourth inning was peculiar as he had to throw 32 pitches in that one inning to retire three batters, and he ended up with 114 pitches for the evening (78 being strikes). :bum went 17/24 for first-pitch strikes against Dodgers batters, and generally kept LA off-balance with an assortment of attacks. When he went back to that standard, ever-less-efficacious cutter, however, the Dodgers were on top of it, with Justin Turner, Cody Bellinger and Enrique Hernandez--the latter of whom boasts otherworldly video-game offensive numbers against :bum for his career, they are so gaudy that they sicken this poster to look upon them (after tonight he has gone 23-for-45 in his at-bats versus :bum)--so between all of these matters :bum was finished fairly early in the game in spite of his success. 

Speaking of individuals being finished early, Bruce Bochy was ejected from the game for his incessant complaining about balls and strikes--which, granted, was a little curious given how much the strike zone proved helpful to Bumgarner. 

To give the devil his due, Hyun-jin Ryu was every bit as terrific as Bumgarner--outmatching him by going 8.0 innings rather than the mere 6.0 Bumgarner gave his team. It also helped Ryu that the Giants offense is... Well, florid metaphors fail. The Giants offense is the Giants offense. 

That said, this was a rather splendid evening for several GIANTS players, and in many ways the true star of the game was Steven DUGGAR ("The Sluggar"), who, left-on-left in each and every instance, hit his way toward getting on base, proving that he definitely holds at least some possible promise, perhaps, as the Giants' 2019 leadoff man. DUGGAR scored the winning run on Buster MVPOSEY's walkoff base hit (the seventh of his career; third against the Dodgers... seen one of those in-person )... And how osey2 was able to pull that Decidedly-Not-MVPedro Baez pitch on the far outside-off-the-corner away from the right-handed batter, knocking it into left field... And fortunately for the GIANTS Duggar is one of the faster men in the National League West, for just about anyone else on the Giants roster would have been gunned down at the plate. This commenced with Duggar and Gerardo MVParra commencing the winning rally with their back-to-back singles off of Julio Urias. 

One of the easily foreseeable stories of the season is the strength of the Giants' bullpen, which, with Reyes M(VP)oronta, Tony Watson (the two of them collected four strikeouts in two innings of work between them, with M[VP]oronta collecting three in his one inning) and closer Will ("No Not That One") Smith providing a phalanx of high-leverage pitching with the game at a 1-1 tie, and once again these relief pitchers performed admirably.

In the end, the GIANTS take two-out-of-three from the Dodgers in San Francisco. All while the WARRIORS lead the Houston Rockets 2-0 in their NBA playoffs series and the San Jose SHARKS presently hold a 2-1 advantage over the Colorado Avalanche. 

Not a bad week in Bay Area sports. 

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

GIANTS ERASE 8-RUN DEFICIT, AND DEFEAT THE CINCINNATI REDS IN 11 INNINGS AT GREAT AMERICAN SMALLPARK! :cheer :cheer :cheer 

As stalwart REDS fan @Arya Dark; will let you personally know, I was always 1,000% confident that the GIANTS would take this one, no matter how bleak it all looked for the Orange and Black Attack. :aryha

A silly, nonsensical, absurd, wonderful baseball game. Deliciously baseball this game was, no question about it. 

LONGORIA. VOGT. BELT. DUGGAR. MORONTA. SMITH. (MV)PANIK. CRAWFORD. AUSTIN. (MV)PILLAR. osey2 BERGEN. DYSON.

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

*I consider the Reds lucky that our fine stadium didn't burn to the ground, Drow.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

So to my surprise, and probably every single Yankee fan on the forum, our boy Miggy "two bags" Andujar is back in the lineup today! Even more surprising is the fact that he's in the field already, which I am worried about considering his defense last year was no good, and that the problem was in his throwing arm. Seems like this might be a test to see how he does perhaps, but I would try to maybe rotate him and Urshela, who has done a wonderful job in the meantime. 

But it wasn't a Yankee win without ANOTHER potential injury scare from James "Big Bad Maple Daddy" Paxton, who apparently is suffering from left knee soreness that apparently got a bit worse in the cold and wet. Hopefully this isn't a big deal and he can rehab it, but it does make me worry a bit with his injury history. He's been part of a surprisingly durable and effective rotation so far, so I hope he isn't out long.

As for the rest of the team, Gary Sanchez is still scary, dude has 18 hits, and 10 HOME RUNS! :woo :woo :woo :woo He's filling in nicely as the big power threat for soon to be captain Judge :thelaw :thelaw

But the fact that we are currently 18-13 with our roster is nothing sort of incredible to me.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

This is absolute fucking insanity. In the top of the 3rd inning the Red Sox just got 10 straight hits, including 3 home runs, *all with 2 outs.* Christian Vazquez started this 2 out mauling with a single, and just hit another for that 10th hit before a pitching change happened. Walked Benni again before they finally got the last out :lol












The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> He's filling in nicely as the big power threat for soon to be captain Judge :thelaw :thelaw


Putting fuck the yankees to the side, I can't wait for Judge to come back. Obviously it sucks when anybody gets injured, but its a real shame when players as good as him aren't able to play. Apart from the fun of the rivalry, I love when Sox/Yankees series come around because I genuinely love watching Judge.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*



TJQ said:


> Putting fuck the yankees to the side, I can't wait for Judge to come back. Obviously it sucks when anybody gets injured, but its a real shame when players as good as him aren't able to play. Apart from the fun of the rivalry, I love when Sox/Yankees series come around because I genuinely love watching Judge.


I get the same way when I watched Mookie play against us. Dude is so good sometimes I can't help but be amazed watching him. Same goes for a couple other Sox players like Benintendi, who has one of the prettiest swings in baseball to me. 

Still, fuck the Red Sox, but yeah some of them are cool. <.< >.>


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*

a 7 run 8th inning including a grand slam from Bogaerts :lenny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125146306064809987


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy Vladdy*



Arya Dark said:


> *I consider the Reds lucky that our fine stadium didn't burn to the ground, Drow.*


The Giants' Molotov Cocktails were not on the Ohio River. 

Woe to your fine baseball stadium if they had been. osey2 
@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

Once again the true star was the bullpen, who were compelled to pitch 4.0 high-leverage innings. The GIANTS also enjoyed just-enough offense, largely from osey2 and MVPANIK as well as a good deal of it originating from the bench, as CRAWFORD had a pinch-hitting home run late, VOGT reached base from the bench and scored a run thanks to that magnificent osey2 home run which accounted for half of the GIANTS' 6 runs. :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas 

osey2 CRAWFORD. MVPANIK. VOGT. DUGGAR. GOTT. WATSON. MORONTA. SMITH.

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

I was kind of surprised this was Fiers's second no hitter. But not that surprised. He's never been ace caliber, but he's been a solid pitcher.

Plus it's in Oakland so should it count? Not because fuck the A's but because of that lol foul territory.

Also fuck the A's.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

Mitch Moreland has been in the MLB for 9 years and has a career high of 23 HRs (2013, 2015), with today's bomb against the Mariners he has 12 HRs in 36 games. This will be the year of Mitchy 4 Bags.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Hunter-Pence-is-outperforming-the-entire-Giants-13845534.php 



> Hunter Pence is outperforming the entire Giants lineup in almost every offensive stat
> 
> By Mike Moffitt, SFGATE Updated 4:18 pm PDT, Tuesday, May 14, 2019
> 
> It's no mystery why the Giants let fan favorite Hunter Pence go last year.
> 
> An anemic .221 batting average, four home runs and dreadful OPS of .590 — not exactly the numbers you expect out of a position player making $18.5 million.
> 
> After 12 years and three championships, time had finally caught up with Pence.
> 
> Or had it?
> 
> The Texas Rangers signed the Arlington native to a $2 million deal in what was expected to be a reserve role at best. Maybe that fidgety bat still had some pinch hits in it.
> 
> Now they're having trouble keeping him out of the everyday lineup.
> 
> It's a small sample size to be sure, but as of Tuesday Pence was outperforming the entire Giants batting order in almost every major offensive category — and that's with far fewer at-bats. Here are the comparisons:
> 
> Batting average
> Best Giant: Steven Dugger — .265
> Pence: .316
> 
> Home runs
> Best Giant: Evan Longoria, Kevin Pillar — 6
> Pence: 7
> 
> Runs Batted In
> Best Giant: Pillar — 21
> Pence: 25
> 
> On Base Percentage
> Best Giant: Brandon Belt — .347
> Pence: .389
> 
> Slugging
> Best Giant: Pablo Sandoval — .577
> Pence: .658
> 
> OPS (50 or more at-bats)
> Best Giant: Pablo Sandoval — .859
> Pence: 1.047
> 
> Hits
> Best Giant: Dugger — 39
> Pence: 25 (Note Dugger has nearly twice as many at-bats as Pence)
> 
> WAR (Wins Over Replacement)
> Best Giant: Dugger and Sandoval — 0.7
> Pence: 0.9
> 
> Come back, Hunter. Everything about 2018 is forgotten.
> 
> ---
> 
> Read Mike Moffitt's latest stories and send him news tips at [email protected].
> 
> Start receiving breaking news emails on wildfires, civil emergencies, riots, national breaking news, Amber Alerts, weather emergencies, and other critical events with the SFGATE breaking news email. Click here to make sure you get the news.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Meanwhile, the horrifically poor Derek Holland is accusing the Giants front office of compelling him to fake an injury to go to the IL. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Terrific season thus far. osey2


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

*I'm going through the forensic evidence of who created this thread title .... I will get back to you fellow sports fans with my findings shortly.


brb*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/giants/article/Hunter-Pence-is-outperforming-the-entire-Giants-13845534.php
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Meanwhile, the horrifically poor Derek Holland is accusing the Giants front office of compelling him to fake an injury to go to the IL.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Terrific season thus far. osey2


Hello Funkmaster DROW. 

It seems VLADDY just needed to play the Giants to bust out of his slump. Why couldn't he have played the Giants 2 weeks ago?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



JM said:


> Hello Funkmaster DROW.
> 
> It seems VLADDY just needed to play the Giants to bust out of his slump. Why couldn't he have played the Giants 2 weeks ago?


Hello JM.

I have a feeling the VLADNESS is just starting now. The Giants' benevolence knows no bounds. You are welcome. osey2


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

https://giant.gfycat.com/JaggedTheseAsianconstablebutterfly.webm


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

@Arya Dark;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133533713969668096


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

Giants now about 30 games under .500. :banderas (Okay really 12 games under .500 but on June 1 that is effectively the same thing.) 

This is fantastic. Just keep piling up those Ls as the Giants need them more than Ws at this point. I can taste that 2020 top-3 pick right now. So juicy. 

This is particularly so against the Blue Jays, and, this week especially, versus the Marlins and Orioles of Baltimore. The Giants are unable to influence the landing spots of the Kansas City Royals or Detroit Tigers, but as a fellow GIANTS fan noted, it is up to the San Francisco squad to do one thing in 2019:

DEFEND THE BASEMENT! 

Let’s give the Giants credit. They are facing fierce tank-off competitors. The Giants think that the tank is their ally. The Miami/Florida/South Beach/Whatever Marlins were born in the tank. And yet the Giants wrested that tank-off series against them, dropping two out of three games. It was terrific. And now they are in a superb position to tank/take this series. Just need one of the other two. It’s forgivable if they win one game this weekend but let’s hope it’s only one and a sweep would be delicious!

DEFEND THE BASEMENT! :mark: 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

And with the 10th pick, the San Francisco Giants select...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135698814621421569
Left-handed batter and Hunter Bishop went to Serra and ASU... Left-handed batter and outfielder Barry Bonds went to Serra and ASU. Science.

Something else about Hunter Bishop? There are pictures of him as a little kid wearing GIANTS gear. Palo Alto's own little lifelong GIANTS fan... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135700444003557376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135701390507073537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135703352803598336
:mj2


----------



## TJQ

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

Our lord and savior Chris Sale just pitched a CGSO *with a fucking immaculate inning in the 8th* and missed throwing a Maddux by 2 pitches. His final line was 9 IP, 3 H, 0 R/ER, 12 K, 0 BB, 102 pitches. He's also the one of only 2 pitchers to throw 2 immaculate innings in a single season, the other being Lefty Grove in 1928. Pure insanity.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



TJQ said:


> Our lord and savior Chris Sale just pitched a CGSO *with a fucking immaculate inning in the 8th* and missed throwing a Maddux by 2 pitches. His final line was 9 IP, 3 H, 0 R/ER, 12 K, 0 BB, 102 pitches. He's also the one of only 2 pitchers to throw 2 immaculate innings in a single season, the other being Lefty Grove in 1928. Pure insanity.




It was against KC. Calm down killer.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



ABAS said:


> It was against KC. Calm down killer.


Still pretty damn significant, even if it was against a glorified minor league team.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137908362014670848


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



The Absolute said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137908362014670848


Hope he fully recovers as soon as possible. 

Sounding more and more like it may have been an assassination attempt. 

David Ortiz's father recently told reporters that evidently no organs were directly affected by the bullet.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK;

GIANTS WIN! :mark: The ball was flying with it being so warm in San Francisco this evening! :mark: WILL SMITH now 15-15 in save opportunities! :mark: Think of how appealing he must appear to teams that are actually good and would like to trade for a strong closer! :mark: DUGGAR. AUSTIN. SANDOVAL. LONGORIA. BEEDE. SMITH. GIANTS! :mark: 

Also: this deserves the thread title, *MrMr*... :mark: MVPENCE! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138626492915695616
*MVPence Homers the Fun Way at Fenway*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

The Seattle Mariners' Edwin Encarnacion to the New York Yankees via trade.

Definitely a fine pickup for the Yankees. 

Their starting rotation is not altogether imposing so it is falling to a power-laden lineup receiving boosts via this trade and the returns of Aaron Judge and Giancarlo Stanton along with their fine bullpen that will have to carry the load.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*

https://twitter.com/masnNationals/s...t0-JQoi_IAc3sK7xWT8iTJ2gEgZMZno8zOXx4emtsNP7g
Why we need to get rid of pitchers hitting


----------



## Chrome

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141761834434871297
Interesting...


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: THE FIERS OF NO-HIT HELL FOR THE REDS*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141761834434871297
> Interesting...


_A Tale of Two Cities: The Tampa Bay/Montreal Rays_. :lol



@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @FitChi;

:bum with his first double-digit strikeout game in two years last night. :banderas Will Smith is impeccable in all of his save opportunities. :banderas 

Make that trade value soar, gentlemen. :mj2 

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

I really want to see what Mike Trout can do in a hitter's park in a good lineup. Not saying Yelich isn't legitimately amazing. He is. But Trout does not hit in Miller Park and he doesn't have a lineup.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*



MrMister said:


> I really want to see what Mike Trout can do in a hitter's park in a good lineup. Not saying Yelich isn't legitimately amazing. He is. But Trout does not hit in Miller Park and he doesn't have a lineup.


Mike Trout is unquestionably the entity which has done more to "break the game" since BONDS.

Nearly halfway through this season, and he boasts a .307/.463/.636 slash line. He is reaching base better than nine times out of twenty plate appearances. :heston 

Trout is on pace for almost 12 wins above replacement for this season. :heston


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

anybody else check the Orioles box score every day just to see how many home runs they gave up?

They are on pace to break the record for most home runs allowed in a season by like 90. That's insane.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

@Arya Dark;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144275293672267781

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144350693345697798


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

This first game in London is a disaster. MLB can't be making any new fans with this marketing stunt.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

Actually that ended up being a pretty wild game, just extremely long.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

WTF tyler skaggs has passed away  plz let this be a fucking joke


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*



Dub said:


> WTF tyler skaggs has passed away  plz let this be a fucking joke


Unfortunately it seems to be true. Passed away in his hotel.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

Only 27 years old....

r.i.p.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

Way too young to die. Rest in peace Tyler Skaggs.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

RIP Tyler Skaggs.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...genen-blows-up-staff-throws-chair/1667966001/



> Reports: Mets general manager blows up at staff, throws chair in frustration
> 
> Jimmy Hascup, USA TODAY Published 11:01 a.m. ET July 7, 2019
> 
> The New York Mets have made headlines for all the wrong reasons yet again.
> 
> This time, according to multiple reports, frustrations boiled over from general manager Brodie Van Wagenen in a post-game meeting Friday that saw the GM lash out at manager Mickey Callaway and his coaching staff and then throw a chair.
> 
> The Mets lost 7-2 to the Philadelphia Phillies despite an outing from Jacob deGrom in which he gave up two runs and struck out 10 in seven innings. New York gave up five runs in the ninth inning.
> 
> According to the New York Post, which first reported the incident Saturday, Van Wagenen erupted over the fact that deGrom’s start had been wasted, then “picked up a chair and threw it and told Callaway to go conduct his (expletive) press conference.”
> 
> Callaway did not elaborate on the meeting Saturday night, saying the Mets, who have blown a league-leading 21 saves, would keep the content of private meetings to themselves.
> 
> “It’s fantastic," he said of his relationship with Van Wagenen. "We’re both passionate guys that want to win.”
> 
> Van Wagenen would neither confirm nor deny the incident to the Post prior to Saturday’s game, a 6-5 win in which Todd Frazier and Callaway got ejected after the third baseman got hit by a pitch.
> 
> “We as a staff often meet with coaches and players throughout the course of the season,” Van Wagenen told the Post. “I am not going to give the specifics to any of those meetings.”
> 
> New York, which is 40-49, has won just three of its past 12 games.
> 
> Contributing: The Record’s Justin Toscano


Someone has been watching _Moneyball_ too often.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Remember when some people actually argued about Mike Trout vs. Bryce Harper?*

"can't swing at next pitch until ball lands in stands" rule be damned.

Even with a little "cheating", Vlad Guerrero's first round number was insane. 29. New record.


----------



## JM

RKing85 said:


> "can't swing at next pitch until ball lands in stands" rule be damned.
> 
> Even with a little "cheating", Vlad Guerrero's first round number was insane. 29. New record.


That rule is stupid anyway. They don’t make them wait in a 3 point contest. Most of the guys weren’t following it.

World, meet vladdy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

I read an article about the greatness of Mariano Rivera. Yep, greatest closer ever. If he was a Seattle Mariner you could say he was top 5 Mariner all time.

But as a New York Yankee you can't be serious putting him in the top 5. 

https://sports.yahoo.com/a-daunting-task-ranking-mariano-rivera-among-yankee-greats-183108628.html

The clickbait (which worked on me) said some shit like Rivera greatest Yankee ever? I mean come on. I bet he's getting clicks though so good game. I even posted a link to it.


----------



## dele

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



MrMister said:


> I read an article about the greatness of Mariano Rivera. Yep, greatest closer ever. If he was a Seattle Mariner you could say he was top 5 Mariner all time.
> 
> But as a New York Yankee you can't be serious putting him in the top 5.
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/a-daunting-task-ranking-mariano-rivera-among-yankee-greats-183108628.html
> 
> The clickbait (which worked on me) said some shit like Rivera greatest Yankee ever? I mean come on. I bet he's getting clicks though so good game. I even posted a link to it.


I dunno... Is he so far off base?

Ruth, Gehrig, DiMaggio, and Mantle are all interchangeable at 1-4. Once you get past those 4, it's a free-for-all.

Yogi Berra and Rivera are neck and neck imo. You can argue that if Rivera isn't closing, Jeter doesn't have as many titles as he has. Reggie Jackson only played a few years in NYC and left. Sure, Rivera has been romanticized, but he's an all-time great player.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



dele said:


> I dunno... Is he so far off base?
> 
> Ruth, Gehrig, DiMaggio, and Mantle are all interchangeable at 1-4. Once you get past those 4, it's a free-for-all.
> 
> Yogi Berra and Rivera are neck and neck imo. You can argue that if Rivera isn't closing, Jeter doesn't have as many titles as he has. Reggie Jackson only played a few years in NYC and left. Sure, Rivera has been romanticized, but he's an all-time great player.


It's really just Berra. I don't think it's close at all between those two.

I'd put Jeter and Ford ahead of Rivera, but if someone wants Rivera at 6 then ok.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

Stop me if you heard this before Mr Mister, but Kela came off the 60 day DL just to get suspended by the Pirates for unkown reasons


https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/27240274/pirates-suspend-reliever-keone-kela-2-games


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



Stax Classic said:


> Stop me if you heard this before Mr Mister, but Kela came off the 60 day DL just to get suspended by the Pirates for unkown reasons
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/27240274/pirates-suspend-reliever-keone-kela-2-games


rip :brady6


Also I need to stop reading yahoo sports articles.

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/troy-t...ll-during-injuryriddled-season-204802436.html

This person who wrote this article seems to think that injuries and Tulo are something new and his retirement is out of the blue.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

The Toronto Blue Jays have never lost a game Bo Bichette has played in #facts


----------



## Haza

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

Puig says goodbye to Cinci :lmao

https://twitter.com/foxsportsoh/status/1156392391420469249?s=21


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

Nitpicking, but 1-4 for the New York Yankees historically cannot be considered a toss-up with Babe Ruth in the equation. Ruth was just too great. The only player not named Willie Mays who could rightly be considered The Best Of All-Time. :nerd: :lol

Honestly, pouring over the numbers, only Yogi Berra and Derek Jeter are the obvious pick for being better than Mariano Rivera. Which speaks to simply how magnificent Rivera was as a relief pitcher, the greatest relief pitcher ever. However, Jeter is too great to dismiss and has to be there along with Yogi Berra. The fact that Rivera is even breathing down their necks is spellbinding, but nonetheless... It was a bad take to consider Rivera fifth-best for the Yankees.

Oh, and meanwhile...
@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; 

IN CASE YOU HAVE NOT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION FOR THE LAST SIX WEEKS, THE GIANTS ARE GREAT AGAIN! IT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER BUT JUST BELIEVE! :bum osey2 :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



DesolationRow said:


> Nitpicking, but 1-4 for the New York Yankees historically cannot be considered a toss-up with Babe Ruth in the equation. Ruth was just too great. The only player not named Willie Mays who could rightly be considered The Best Of All-Time. :nerd: :lol
> 
> Honestly, pouring over the numbers, only Yogi Berra and Derek Jeter are the obvious pick for being better than Mariano Rivera. Which speaks to simply how magnificent Rivera was as a relief pitcher, the greatest relief pitcher ever. However, Jeter is too great to dismiss and has to be there along with Yogi Berra. The fact that Rivera is even breathing down their necks is spellbinding, but nonetheless... It was a bad take to consider Rivera fifth-best for the Yankees.
> 
> Oh, and meanwhile...
> @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK;
> 
> IN CASE YOU HAVE NOT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION FOR THE LAST SIX WEEKS, THE GIANTS ARE GREAT AGAIN! IT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER BUT JUST BELIEVE! :bum osey2 :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo
> 
> GIANTS


Thoughts on Giants acquiring Scooter Gennett?

And yeah Babe is obviously the greatest Yankee lol.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



MrMister said:


> Thoughts on Giants acquiring Scooter Gennett?
> 
> And yeah Babe is obviously the greatest Yankee lol.


LOVE LOVE LOVE that the GIANTS did it only for cash considerations! :woo :woo :woo No idea how they were able to swing that deal with @AryaDark;'s LOS ROJOS but they did. #InZaidiWeTrust :lol

Also, meant to say, "pouring over the numbers" before. :lmao

Cannot believe the GIANTS have amassed this record and are now in the NL wildcard race. Just shows, if you have a truly strong bullpen with decent-enough pitching, and your GM remakes your outfield from what was a radioactive wasteland only weeks ago, you have a chance to not be a complete embarrassment...?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



DesolationRow said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that the GIANTS did it only for cash considerations! :woo :woo :woo No idea how they were able to swing that deal with @AryaDark;'s LOS ROJOS but they did. #InZaidiWeTrust :lol
> 
> Also, meant to say, "pouring over the numbers" before. :lmao
> 
> Cannot believe the GIANTS have amassed this record and are now in the NL wildcard race. Just shows, if you have a truly strong bullpen with decent-enough pitching, and your GM remakes your outfield from what was a radioactive wasteland only weeks ago, you have a chance to not be a complete embarrassment...?


They also rebuilt Sam Dyson and traded him. Not sure what they got but they got him for nothing so it doesn't matter really. 

ok they got three prospects so this a great trade.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



MrMister said:


> They also rebuilt Sam Dyson and traded him. Not sure what they got but they got him for nothing so it doesn't matter really.
> 
> ok they got three prospects so this a great trade.


:mark: :mark: :mark: #InZaidiWeTrust

#TrustTheProcess

Zaidi reloading and rebuilding at the same moment. 

#Blessed

GIANTS :mark:

Also your Rangers have been pretty good this summer, too! :cheer :mark: 

Maybe our teams can meet again in another World Series. 10-year reunion?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: #InZaidiWeTrust
> 
> #TrustTheProcess
> 
> Zaidi reloading and rebuilding at the same moment.
> 
> #Blessed
> 
> GIANTS :mark:
> 
> Also your Rangers have been pretty good this summer, too! :cheer :mark:
> 
> Maybe our teams can meet again in another World Series. 10-year reunion?


Yeah Texas has been surprising. Hunter Pence :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: There's this guy who wrote an article that had Rivera 5th all time greatest Yankee.*

The connection is real, *MrMr*. :mark: MVPENCE :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

Astros not playing with bitches :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

Greinke. :mark:

Guess I'll be rooting for the 'stros to come out of the AL then. Want Greinke to get a ring. :mark:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

Jays 3-0 with Bichette in the line-up.

Bo-lieve!!!


----------



## Dub

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

Seriously, fuck the Astros.


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

While my Yankees have a terrible starting rotation, and we got NOTHING at the deadline


----------



## RKing85

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

I had a feeling it was going to be a quiet deadline cause so few teams are truly completely out of it, but I was still surprized at how little movement some of the top teams did.

Oh, and Jays 4-0 with Bo in the lineup. Too many games now not to be a coincidence.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ed-baseball-problem-home-run-rate/1869584001/



> These scientists may have solved MLB's 'juiced' baseball problem


Fascinating. :nerd:


----------



## RKing85

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

juice all the balls. Nobody will care. A few people will bitch for 3 months and then it will be a non story.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

@Dub;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157781425296424966


----------



## RKing85

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*

Bo Bichette doubled again tonight, his 9th straight game with a double, which hasn't happen since before 1900.

He's 21 and has played 11 MLB games.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*

@CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @Dub;

Was at the Oakland Athletics vs. SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS game hours ago!

:bum was EXQUISITE! :mark: 

The bullpen was sturdy in spite of the powerful A's lineup late, with a highly dramatic top of the 9th inning! :woo 

GIANTS


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: TRADES: Astros get Greinke so they just won the World Series*



RKing85 said:


> Bo Bichette doubled again tonight, his 9th straight game with a double, which hasn't happen since before 1900.
> 
> He's 21 and has played 11 MLB games.


I haven't followed baseball closely for several years...do my Jays actually have a future?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*

*Why do the Yankees continue to invest everything into their bats while perpetually ignoring their mediocre pitching? Have they learned nothing from their last two years of shortcomings? All those home runs look cute in the regular season until you run into the best pitchers in the league during the playoffs. It's inexcusable that they got no starting pitcher before the trade deadline two weeks ago.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*



Strike Force said:


> I haven't followed baseball closely for several years...do my Jays actually have a future?


Not really. They have the sons of DANTE and VLAD, but those two won't be enough to do anything to the Sox and Yanks. If having a future is watching two potential Hall of Famers then yes, there is a future. Both are so young a lot can happen around them too so you never know.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Why do the Yankees continue to invest everything into their bats while perpetually ignoring their mediocre pitching? Have they learned nothing from their last two years of shortcomings? All those home runs look cute in the regular season until you run into the best pitchers in the league during the playoffs. It's inexcusable that they got no starting pitcher before the trade deadline two weeks ago.*


I'm not sure what they could've done really. No one knew that the Dbacks would just give away Greinke...except the Stros. It also could've been one of those deals where the Dbacks said give me X and the Yanks said nah and the Dbacks refused to take anyone else but X.

At any rate you need multiple aces to contend with the Houston staff. It's pretty stupid. NYY's only ace has been hurt all year. So even if they had traded for some starters, they probably still lose to Houston, and they lost prospects for nothing. Yankees are still really young. They got quite a few years to complete the starting pitching.

And you just need to play good enough to get to October. Then if you happen to be playing your best you can win it since small samples rule October.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*



MrMister said:


> Not really. They have the sons of DANTE and VLAD, but those two won't be enough to do anything to the Sox and Yanks. If having a future is watching two potential Hall of Famers then yes, there is a future. Both are so young a lot can happen around them too so you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what they could've done really. No one knew that the Dbacks would just give away Greinke...except the Stros. It also could've been one of those deals where the Dbacks said give me X and the Yanks said nah and the Dbacks refused to take anyone else but X.
> 
> At any rate you need multiple aces to contend with the Houston staff. It's pretty stupid. NYY's only ace has been hurt all year. So even if they had traded for some starters, they probably still lose to Houston, and they lost prospects for nothing. Yankees are still really young. They got quite a few years to complete the starting pitching.
> 
> And you just need to play good enough to get to October. Then if you happen to be playing your best you can win it since small samples rule October.


*We are on the same wave length about the Astros. I'm just afraid that the Yankees will show out all season just to get struck out when it matters and have no answer for it.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We are on the same wave length about the Astros. I'm just afraid that the Yankees will show out all season just to get struck out when it matters and have no answer for it.*


That's likely. Pitching usually dominates the post season. 

Yankees don't have terrible starters. They aren't elite, though Paxton's K rate is certainly elite, but they can potentially be good enough to win a World Series if the bats aren't totally shut down. Of course compare them to the Dodgers or the Astros, then yeah, it's not great lol.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The Streets of San Francisco A-Rod Rental Car Robbery Whodunit*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Dub;

Will be attending Thursday evening's contest between the New York Yankees and Oakland Athletics in Oakland. Anyone in the Bay Area can meet me there. osey2

The Cincinnati Reds' Aristides Aquino, the Houston Astros' Yordan Alvarez, and the San Francisco Giants' Mike Yastrzemski, all rookies, all had three-home-run games within a week of one another. 

Yastrzemski's three-homer game occurred Friday evening against the Arizona Diamondbacks, in a thrilling 10-9 11-inning slug-fest which I had to watch the late-night replay of, having been at the San Francisco Castro Theatre to see _A Band Apart_ and _Pulp Fiction_. 

Now the Giants must battle the Chicago Cubs beginning this evening. The Cubs are 3.5 games ahead of San Francisco in the NL wildcard race. 

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Dub;

This game the GIANTS are playing against the Chicago Cubs at Wrigley Field is astonishing. :sodone

11-10 GIANTS going into the Bottom of the 8th... :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Dub;

DAMN YOU KRIS BRYANT.

I AM GOING BACK TO MY GIANTS-EVEN-YEAR-DYNASTY RULE OF NEVER POSTING ABOUT A GIANTS GAME UNTIL IT IS OVER EVER AGAIN.

NOT THAT I AM SUPERSTITIOUS ABOUT BASEBALL OR ANYTHING.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

It'll make you break your screen. It's designed to make you break your screen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV; @TKOK; @BOSS of Bel-Air; @Dub;
> 
> DAMN YOU KRIS BRYANT.
> 
> I AM GOING BACK TO MY GIANTS-EVEN-YEAR-DYNASTY RULE OF NEVER POSTING ABOUT A GIANTS GAME UNTIL IT IS OVER EVER AGAIN.
> 
> NOT THAT I AM SUPERSTITIOUS ABOUT BASEBALL OR ANYTHING.


*LMAO!!!*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

*ANOTHER KATE UPTON-FUELED NO-NO* for thread title imo.

:mark: VERLANDER :mark:

:sodone


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Verlander is tied for 3rd most no hitters ever, only 4 more to go to tie Nolan Ryan


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

No-Nolan Ryan. osey2


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Yelich has been slightly better offensively, but Bellinger's defense is superior. If you look at advanced metrics Bellinger is overall more valuable but not by too much. It's great to see such a close battle for MVP in the NL. The AL on the other hand has been all Trout. Truly the goat of this generation. Hopefully we can see this production continued from Yelich and Bellinger so that we get to have a serious discussion about who is the best currently.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Looks like the National League MVP race is not going down to the wire as Christian Yelich has sustained a fractured kneecap and is consequently out until 2020. 

Cody Bellinger, despite being despicable for willingly playing for the Los Angeles Dodgers, honestly deserves the MVP award in any event. He is the superior all-around player at this time, and the difference between the two players' offensive outputs is probably chiefly due to Yelich playing in one of the great bandboxes of Major League Baseball in a division which features not only Miller Park but also Wrigley Field in Chicago and Great American Ball Park in Cincinnati. Miller Park, Yelich's home, has long been regarded by both MLB players and park factor rankings-auteurs who perpetually analyze the respective qualities and conditions of the ball parks for hitting and pitching as the second-friendliest-to-hitters ball park in MLB behind only Colorado's Coors Field. Dodger Stadium was generally landing in the bottom-ten for "hitter-friendly" ball parks not long ago, and has surely not changed so much as to begin to compensate for the advantage Yelich possesses playing at Miller Park.

In news closer to home:

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @Dub; @MillionDollarProns; @scrilla; TKOK; @FitChi;

:woo :woo http://www.mlb.com/giants/news/johnny-cueto-strong-in-return-from-tommy-john-surgery :woo :woo

CUETO WORTH THE WAITO. :mark: :cheer :dance :dancingpenguin :woo osey2 :bum :mark: :mark: :mark: :bow 

Coming back from Tommy John Surgery Johnny Cueto authors five innings of shutout baseball versus the Pittsburgh Pirates, the team he has menaced for his entire career but for that one postseason game. :side:

Meeting him once upon a time on California and Cherry in San Francisco--three blocks from the location of one of the Zodiac serial killer's depraved murders--will remain a fine memory forever.  

GIANTS


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

:theFACE


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*



A-C-P said:


> :theFACE


agreed tbh


----------



## Revillution15

*NFL Season 2019 - 2020 thoughts?*

Seahawks fan from Australia. Very pleased with they're start. 

Saints lose QB Brees for 4-6 weeks. That's a massive loss and could cost them a playoff spot.

Dolphins and Jets already have a red line through them.

Would be exciting to see if Dallas Cowboys build into a potentiol title contender.

Patriots look ominous but haven't faced a quality opponent yet.

Seahawks vs. Chiefs would be a cool superbowl. I think it'll be a Patriots vs. Packers superbowl.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: NFL Season 2019 - 2020 thoughts?*

I'm a Steelers fan. The season is pretty much over now that Ben is out for the year. I'm curious to see how Rudolph plays because he's seen as the replacement. Roethlisberger isn't getting any younger and is starting to show his age. That being said, I have zero faith in my team as long as Tomlin and his staff are there. 3 playoff wins since 2010 isn't getting it done and the team looks worse every year. Its going to be harder for them to win the division with the way Baltimore looks and with Cleveland getting better. If they end up making the playoffs, it will end with Tomlin getting out-coached for the 100th time. 

I'm also curious about the Fitzpatrick trade, considering the starting QB is out for the year. They got him at a good price, and they've proven that they cant draft DB's too.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

@Arya Dark; knows. :mark:
@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @FitChi; @TKOK; 

On the night FUTURE MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL HALL-OF-FAMER BRUCE BOCHY SAW HIS 2,000TH CAREER WIN AS AN MLB MANAGER ATTAINED AT FENWAY IN BOSTON, this also happened... As *AD*/*LC* shared on my wall:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174463754366607360
:cheer :cheer :cheer

GIANTS GO FOR THE SWEEP OF THE RED SOX IN ONLY HOURS!

GIANTS



Meanwhile, if the Oakland Athletics host the wildcard game for the American League as it appears that they probably will in only days I shall definitely attend that! :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

I guess since the Reds aren't good that SUAREZ can't be MVP.


Also I'm voting Mike Minor for AL Cy Young. JV, Cole and Morton are all much better pitchers, but to be as good as he's been for Texas is impressive.

also what if Morton was still an Astro? Their rotation is already too good, but jeez. They probably don't trade for Greinke if that's the case though.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

*YOUR 2019 NL EAST CHAMPS

https://i.imgur.com/lUc5C57.mp4*


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Go Braves!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Braves v Astros World Series


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Someone who deserves American League Most Valuable Player Award consideration, in spite of the existence of Mike Trout trout) is the Oakland Athletics' starting shortstop Marcus Semien. 

Been observing him since he was drafted; to see him become what he is today has been a rather remarkable experience. He was a mostly offense-first shortstop with an oft-shaky glove when he first arrived to the big leagues for Oakland, but now he is a _monster_.

Almost always batting lead-off for Bob Melvin in 2019, Semien has joined the ranks of Babe Ruth (1921, 1923) and Lou Gehrig (1927, 1930) in amassing no fewer than 116 runs, 173 hits, 38 doubles, 7 triples, 30 home runs, 85 RBI (yes, a dubious statistic, sure, especially on a team with as many on-base savants as the A's--but, remember: he's almost always leading off), 78 walks and 10 stolen bases in a season. 

That is the list of players who have reached those figures. Ruth. Gehrig. Semien. 

He has become a power hitter extraordinaire and one of Oakland's most consistent "big bopper" threats, all while leading off. As a matter of fact, Semien in the lats week dethroned A's legend Rickey Henderson, knocking Henderson's record to the side for the single-season franchise record of 28 homers from the leadoff spot. Henderson was sitting behind home plate for that game. 

Semien's outstanding 7-win season for the A's is the single greatest reason why the team is likely to host the American League's wildcard game in only a matter of days.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Yeah what kind of PEDs is Semien taking this year? It's the best stuff.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

My AL MVP Candidates Ranked:

*Mike Trout, CF, Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, 8.3 bWAR, 8.6 fWAR, 179 wRC+*



Code:


Year   Age  Tm   R   H 2B 3B HR RBI SB CS  BB  SO   BA  OBP  SLG   OPS OPS+
2019    27 LAA 110 137 27  2 45 104 11  2 110 120 .291 .438 .645 1.083  184

Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Original Table
Generated 9/23/2019.


*Alex Bregman, 3B, Houston Astros, 7.8 bWAR, 7.8 fWAR, 165 wRC+*



Code:


Year   Age  Tm   G   R   H 2B 3B HR RBI SB CS  BB SO   BA  OBP  SLG   OPS OPS+
2019    25 HOU 150 117 157 35  2 39 108  5  1 112 81 .293 .419 .585 1.004  160

Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Original Table
Generated 9/23/2019.


*Marcus Semien, SS, Oakland A's, 7.9 bWAR, 7.3 fWAR, 137 wRC+*



Code:


Year   Age  Tm   G   R   H 2B 3B HR RBI SB CS BB  SO   BA  OBP  SLG OPS+
2019    28 OAK 156 120 183 42  7 32  91 10  8 82 101 .287 .369 .525  139

Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Original Table
Generated 9/23/2019.



I think Mike should have this in the bag, Bregman and Semien put up MVP level seasons in their own rights. Bregman became a true beast in the second half; he hit .335/.456/.661	with a 192 wRC+ and 16 homers. Semien's exploits have been looked at in this thread just a few posts prior. While it should be Trout's award to win, this is another year where he had a couple very good players have peak seasons that could easily win MVP awards in a different season.


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Bregman's second half was definitely nuts compared to his first. Trout's should have this MVP for free though. Rendon has had a pretty nuts season boasting an 1000 ops and 154 ops+ he should get a fat pay day after this season and maybe he'll even get even more mainstream recognition like he has started to get this year.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

You mean former White Sox Semien? :cry


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Trout made those STATS in 134 games. He's been done for the season for a bit now. I can see Bregman taking it. He's deserving.

Trout hasn't played a full season the past three years and he's still a Hall of Famer right now. According to Baseball Reference he surpassed Derek Jeter in career WAR this season. 

For a bit more perspective Mike Trout is around the following in career WAR on that site...

Frank Thomas
Derek Jeter
Larry Walker
Rafael Palmeiro
Jim Thome
Reggie Jackson

Trout has played 9 seasons.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

*Bryce Harper in Review*

_Not a disaster, but things don't look too peachy for Philadelphia and their $330M slugger's future._









Since the season's almost over, I feel comfortable in that his stats won't change too much over time. I think this season on an individual level isn't a failure, but it isn't exactly promising for the future of the Philadelphia Phillies either. Harper was worth 4.5 fWAR and 3.8 bWAR—Fangraphs and Baseball Reference for the uninitiated—in 2019; the both values are not exactly a super appraisal of his performance, as he wasn't elite, but going by the scale of 6-8M per WAR, he lived up to a 25M AAV for this season. 

Under both sites, this season was an improvement over his last—a .249/.393/.496 season with an OPS+ of 133 and wRC+ of 134, worth 3.4fWAR and 1.3 bWAR (which is below their "average everyday starter" at 2 WAR actually); however, his hitting took a stepback this season. His 2019 slash line was .258/.374/.505, showing an rise in his average but a significant dip in his OBP and his OPS; not only did his OPS go down, it went down in a better hitter's park in a better run scoring environment league wide. Both his wRC+ and OPS+ went down to 125, which is still a very good hitter and a guy you'd love in RF.

So if his hitting went down, where did Bryce gain all this extra value? Defense seems to be the answer, and that's what should worry Philly fans. Bryce has been a net negative value defender for years. Here's a look at how Baseball Reference has logged his defense every season his career under his dWAR, or defensive wins above replacement:



Code:


Year   Age   G  WAR oWAR dWAR
2012    19 139  5.2  3.5  1.5
2013    20 118  3.7  3.3 -0.1
2014    21 100  1.1  1.2 -0.5
2015    22 153 10.0  9.1  0.4
2016    23 147  1.5  1.9 -0.9
2017    24 111  4.6  4.2  0.0
2018    25 159  1.3  4.2 -3.2
2019    26 152  3.8  3.3  0.0

Provided by Baseball-Reference.com: View Original Table
Generated 9/25/2019.

Using that info, Baseball Reference has him logged at -3 wins above replacement defensively for his career, this one merely being 0 wins above replacement on the year.

Fangraphs, on the other hand, has this as a major turning point in his 2019 season; this is where their fWAR total really breaks away from the bWAR total. Under Fangraphs' stat tracking, Bryce has accumulated a defensive value of -25.9 over his career. In 2018 alone he was historically awful at -18.1 and was following a trend of every single prior season except his rookie campaign being a negative in the field.











In 2019, Harper was a good defender according to Fangraphs; cross that, he was great according to Fangraphs, he was the 8th best OF in the entirety of Major League Baseball in their metric. This is a sudden shift in defensive value, shocking really, going from well below average to one of the best outfielders; this should be a great sign!










That's why I don't believe it. If anything, this feels like an aberration, an outlier in the career of a guy who hasn't looked good in the outfield. He did have another good second half this season, going for a .266/.382/.560 slashline with a 137 wRC+; combining his last two second halves create a 127 game stretch in which he's been a .283/.409/.549 with 29 HR and a 149 wRC+, which is the value you'd expect from a 25M player but is only gained through cherrypicking stats.

Bryce has seen his power stay stable, a .247 ISO in both seasons with a 23% HR/FB rate. His walk percentage is down, though this could be attributed to the lineup surrounding him, it hurts his overall value at the plate. His strikeout percentage went up to 26.2% on the season as well. He's not being plagued by bad luck either, his BABIP actually went up on this season compared to his last.

All in all, Bryce is a very, very good baseball player who is being paid like a great player. While he has amazing raw power, he's not up to par with other sluggers while he even plays in a hitter's park with his ~.500 slugging percentage in the new HR era we're in. He doesn't hit for average and he's walking less. He's not a plus defender in all likelihood and is likely to get far worse over the next 13 years. All signs point to Bryce being a solid 2-4.5 win player over the next couple of years, but nothing is showing any indication of him ever again reaching his superstar level ability—one of the greatest hitting seasons ever at that—at age 22.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Yelli vs. Belli for NL MVP*

Cleveland going to win 94 games probably and not even get a wildcard. Ouch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: JV3000K and Alonso knocks 53*

Judge's rookie HR record didn't last long. Pete Alonso hit his 53rd. There's 60 HR in those bats, but probably not 73. Alonso would need to hit 20 more lol.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: JV3000K and Alonso knocks 53*

:mark: Cannot wait to attend Wednesday evening's wildcard game in Oakland! :mark:

Hope the game does not go 14+ innings as I have to catch a flight from OAK to LAX at 9:45 local time. :lol


----------



## Chrome

*Re: JV3000K and Alonso knocks 53*

:salute to Anderson and Abreu for winning the batting and RBI titles, respectively.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Nationals, Dodgers, Braves, Cardinals, A's, Rays, Yankees, Astros, Twins*

rip Brewers

I hope somehow we get Nationals v Braves NLCS.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Nationals, Dodgers, Braves, Cardinals, A's, Rays, Yankees, Astros, Twins*



MrMister said:


> rip Brewers
> 
> I hope somehow we get Nationals v Braves NLCS.


Could not agree more. Watching Hitler and Stalin battle it out in a potential NLCS (again!) is unappealing. 

@AryaDark; @CamillePunk; @TKOK; @scrilla; @FitChi; @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns;

From the desk of Bruce Bochy:



> To the greatest fans in baseball:
> 
> When I arrived in San Francisco in 2007 as the new Giants manager, I knew I was coming into a storied franchise. I studied up on the team's history. I read a biography of John McGraw, the New York Giants' legendary manager. But they didn't prepare me for the actual experience. Legends walked the hallways. Those first few years, I'd have to remind myself that the guy who just left my office was Willie Mays. I felt a tremendous sense of pride, and also responsibility, in being part of that amazing history.
> 
> When we finished fifth in the NL West my first season, and fourth in my second, no one would have blamed Larry Baer and Brian Sabean if they had made a change. But they stuck with me, and you did, too. You can't imagine what that does for a manager. This game is hard. It tests you mentally and physically every day, for six or seven straight months. You fail way more than you succeed. So the company you keep matters. Not just the GM, or the owners, or the players, but everyone - and in particular the fans who were willing to trust me even before I had earned it.
> 
> To be honest, the depth of love this community has for the Giants probably surprised me more than anything else when I took the job. I often saw it from the opposing dugout but you can't really know it until you experience it here, up close and personal. Every day, I'd step onto the field and see all three decks filled with people in orange and black, in panda hats, giraffe hats, and fake beards. You were loud and rowdy. You were fanatical. And you were fiercely loyal. Starting in our 2010 postseason run through 2017, you set a franchise record, selling out 530 games. I was in awe. It was the second-longest sellout streak in MLB history.
> 
> After 40 years in this game, I am absolutely certain there was not, and is not, a better fan base than the one I was fortunate enough to enjoy here for thirteen years. When we won the 2010 World Series, people came up to me in grocery stores and restaurants to tell me how much the championship meant to their mother or even their grandmother, how long they'd been waiting, how happy they were. To know that our team brought joy to the community also brought joy to our players and me because that's what we play for. Without you, there is no baseball, no business, no television or talk radio, and no opportunity to compete.
> 
> I have learned so much as the manager of the San Francisco Giants. About loyalty, sacrifice, trust, courage and resilience. I learned to look beyond the impossible, to "never say die," that "torture" is better than going home, and together WE ARE GIANT!
> 
> Perhaps the most important thing I learned was belief. When people believe in you -- I mean really believe in you -- you feel invincible. Our guys never doubted that misfortune could be overcome, failure could turn to success, and that they would beat the seemingly insurmountable odds. That is the secret to our three World Series Championships. As players and coaches, we believed in each other, and you believed in us. We did this... TOGETHER. That kind of chemistry is an extraordinary thing. So as I walk out this door, I want you to know that the bond we shared and the memories we created TOGETHER will last my entire life. I hope that is true for you, too.
> 
> Kim and I have grown to love this community. Trust me, I never take for granted how incredibly lucky I am to have managed in this GREAT CITY, with you, our GREATEST FANS, and for this STORIED FRANCHISE. I'm going to miss standing on that rail, looking up and seeing you every day. It is so far beyond anything I ever dared dream as a kid growing up in Florida.
> 
> Thank you, it's been a hell of a ride!
> Bochy Signature
> Bruce Bochy


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :hogan :hogan :hogan

Bless you, Boch. osey2 :bum


Will be a few rows behind home plate in Oakland in only hours to see the American League wildcard game! :mark: And I am also going to be at Friday night's NLDS Game 2 between the Washington Nationals and BOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

NOT DODGERS


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Rays v Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Since my cubbies didnt even make it which devastates me I hope that the Rays take the whole thing. Might be going to game 3 here in Tampa


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Rays v Yankees, Astros v Twins*

I'm glad the Braves bounced back to tie the NLDS against the Cardinals at 1.

Melancon redeemed himself after a piss-poor performance, giving up 4 runs in the ninth.

The Braves will carry the momentum to St. Louis, when Soroka faces Wainwright Sunday. 

GO BRAVOS!


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Rays v Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Great job Braves!

The offense finally made a statement in the 9th inning by scoring three runs, to beat the Cards 3-1. Swanson tied the game up and Duvall hit the ball to center field, to give the Braves a two-run lead. 

One more win and they're on their way to the NLCS for the first time since 2001.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Rays v Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Hopefully the Braves won't end up letting me down like my trash ass Falcons have been.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Rays v Yankees, Astros v Twins*

death, taxes, and the Yankees beating the Twins in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

rip Twins

That was the most obvious conclusion of the divisional round. I assume Astros win because they got Verlander/Cole to pitch again. The NL is harder to predict. If Strasburg can continue to own faces and he can pitch 7 or so innings, the Nats have a good shot. I assume the Nationals lose because they always do. Braves and Cards is a toss up too. So flip a coin I guess.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Yankees getting that shovel out for the Twins, one of autumn's most predictable occasions. 

Should not have been _that_ predictable this year... Although if you look at Minnesota's season record, they demolished tomato cans whose own records were well below .500 and played fairly meekly against excellent, over-.500 competition. The AL Central being such a paper tiger of a division helped to make Minnesota look better than they were. 

_That_ said, _anything_ should be able to happen in a best-of-five baseball series (just ask the 2012 Cincinnati Reds and San Francisco Giants). 

Hoping for Nationals vs. Braves in the NLCS, so will probably get the dreaded Cardinals vs. Dodgers option. 

GO NATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: Where's my old Montreal Expos jersey?!


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Are you fucking kidding me? Folty gave up 5 runs and he's still in the goddamn game! Take his ass out Snicker!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

155 years since Atlanta could claim to see a comparably savage immolation of the great citadel of grace and beauty by an invading force, in November 1864.


----------



## Buttermaker

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

Where did 7 innings 3 hits Mike Foltynewicz go?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Braves v Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Twins*

I've seen some nightmare meltdown innings and this one was painful to watch. I'm not even a Braves fan. I just turned it off lol.


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*

That's the ugliest ending I've ever seen from the Braves. Giving up 10 runs in the first inning, there was no run support from our offense and they're eliminated from the playoffs.

But, there's always next year from the Braves. 

And as much as I hate the Cardinals, I wish them the best luck in the NLCS.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*

@Arya Dark; @CamillePunk; @scrilla; @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV; @MillionDollarProns; @TKOK; @FitChi; 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


There's going to be a movie called _CHOKER_: the story of Clayton Kershaw, starring Joaquin Phoenix in a sure-to-be-Oscar-winning turn, coming out _every October._


The odds of the Los Angeles Dodgers winning this game are officially 1988-1.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*

:heston


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*

I can see my Braves are living up to never going back to the NLCS and wow they just had to go out by getting their asses smeared all over the field.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*

rip Braves and Dodgers 

It's hard to believe how bad Kershaw is in the post season.


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*



MrMister said:


> rip Braves and Dodgers
> 
> It's hard to believe how bad Kershaw is in the post season.


we need to fucking trade him.. this is like the 4th season he has ended of ours singlehandedly!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*



jroc72191 said:


> we need to fucking trade him.. this is like the 4th season he has ended of ours singlehandedly!


I think that's a good idea. He needs the change of scenery and the Dodgers need something else besides him in the post season.


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: LDS: Nationals v Dodgers, Cardinals, Yankees, Astros v Rays*



MrMister said:


> I think that's a good idea. He needs the change of scenery and the Dodgers need something else besides him in the post season.


get some goddamn bullpen for once. we will NEVER win it all with him, EVER


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees, Astros v Rays*

Kicking Roberts to the curb and trading Kershaw is definitely a good idea at this point.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees, Astros v Rays*

Everybody in the building knew Kershaw was blowing that game except Roberts


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

NLCS is acceptable and watchable now at least. I would not have watched Dodgers vs Cardinals. I don't hate the Dodgers or anything I just think they're a boring team. I was hoping for Braves vs Nationals but that didn't quite pan out...

Yankees vs Astros was the matchup I wanted most in the AL. It should be great.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Just wanna pop in and say GO NATS!

This has been such an incredible postseason run, from the wildcard win over Milwaukee to the upset in Game 5 over the Dodgers. SO many crazy memories. Truthfully I didn't think they'd get past LA but now that they've finally gotten over that NLDS hump... this could be really interesting. I'm not scared of the Cardinals whatsoever and fully believe this team can beat them and get to the World Series.

As a lifelong Redskins and Wizards fan this whole going deep into the playoffs thing is REALLY new to me and holy shit I love it. :lol


----------



## Zone

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*



MrMister said:


> NLCS is acceptable and watchable now at least. I would not have watched Dodgers vs Cardinals. I don't hate the Dodgers or anything I just think they're a boring team. I was hoping for Braves vs Nationals but that didn't quite pan out...
> 
> *Yankees vs Astros was the matchup I wanted most in the AL.* It should be great.


Not me. 

I wanted the damn Rays in the ALCS so I didn't have to watch the Astros beat the Yankees.....again. 

I'm already getting flashbacks from 2017 where that bum ass Morton shitted on us in game 7. 

I still haven't gotten over that series. :frown2:


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*



MrMister said:


> NLCS is acceptable and watchable now at least. I would not have watched Dodgers vs Cardinals. I don't hate the Dodgers or anything I just think they're a boring team. I was hoping for Braves vs Nationals but that didn't quite pan out...
> 
> Yankees vs Astros was the matchup I wanted most in the AL. It should be great.


Both matches should be interesting to watch.

It's flat-out insane how the upsets unfolded in the National League. You got the Braves being the favorite over the Cardinals. All of a sudden, the Braves blew a 2-1 lead, to being eliminated in the playoffs 3-2.

Then you got the heavily favored Dodgers going up against the Nationals. I think it's easily one of the biggest upsets in playoffs history. 

In the American League, you got The Astros beating the Rays 3-2 in the series. The Astros should be very lucky that they didn't suffer the same fate as the Dodgers going over 105+ wins, to being eliminated in the divisional round. 

The Yankees crawled right back into the ALCS, for the first time in two years, in a rematch against the Astros. I believe the series will go to seven games.

Both matches should be very entertaining to watch. I just hope the Cardinals or the Yankees don't make it to the World Series. I truly despise both teams.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Astros reading Glasnow easily was so entertaining, I know many people are against it, but that shit was fun. They did it to Darvish and Kershaw before if I remember correctly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

I certainly like seeing the Nationals do this to that team. Finish them Washington.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

*ALCS GAME 2 GIF RECAP
*


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

It's gonna be something if a #1 seed team comes up against a #4 in the World Series.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Old man Howie is going to carry the Nationals to a World Series title isn't he.


----------



## Corey

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

FOUR.
FUCKING.
MORE. 

4 more wins. That wildcard win over Milwaukee inside Nats Park was cause for celebration. The come from behind NLDS win over the Dodgers was cause for celebration. The monkey is off their backs. They've LEAPED over the hump. This sweep was too easy. I'll celebrate after 4 more. Bring it home, Nats.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Great for The Nationals. They need to bring it home now. I have no rooting interest in them normally but will support a franchise that has never won the WS.


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Braves and the Dodgers are probably hating life right now. Grats to the Nationals. 

Still hoping for the Houston #1 vs Washington #4 game.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NLCS: Nationals v Cardinals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*



MrMister said:


> Old man Howie is going to carry the Nationals to a World Series title isn't he.


ANGELS LEGEND HOWIE KENDRICK :mark:


----------



## Dub

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

ANGELS GOT MADDON!!! LETS GO!!! :trout :mark


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Major congrats to the Nationals. 

I am from the DC area and everyone is super excited about it. 

Admittedly, against my better judgment, I remained an Os fan, but the Nats getting this far without Harper has been nothing short of delightful. I always love it when a Prima Donna get taken down a peg or two.


----------



## Dub

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Fun fact: they clinch a trip to the WS on Harper's Birthday :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*



Dub said:


> Fun fact: they clinch a trip to the WS on Harper's Birthday :lmao


Saw this tweeted-about and whatnot. :lmao 

Seeing the St. Louis Cardinals swept out of the National League Championship Series was enormously rewarding. 

The Washington Nationals have earned this poster's respect and October 2019 fandom, having eliminated the dreaded, demonic Dodgers of Los Angeles, and stomping the Cards into dust. 

Go Nats! :mark:

This American League Championship Series is fun in its own way, too. 

Yankees rocking Justin Verlander in the first inning! :mark: (Just hoping for more baseball games this month at this point if nothing else.)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*

Fuck Verlander

Paxton has been fucking unreal today, absolute monster.

So glad they got Edwin out of the line up, that motherfucker loves to swing for the fences every damn time, sit ya parrot ass down.

I am hoping so badly that the Yankees provide me with a miracle in the otherwise mostly shitty 2019 year for me personally and win the series.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NL Champion: Nationals ALCS: Yankees v Astros*



Catalanotto said:


> Fuck Verlander
> 
> Paxton has been fucking unreal today, absolute monster.
> 
> So glad they got Edwin out of the line up, that motherfucker loves to swing for the fences every damn time, sit ya parrot ass down.
> 
> I am hoping so badly that the Yankees provide me with a miracle in the otherwise mostly shitty 2019 year for me personally and win the series.


I bet you went insane when DJ hit that HR...

Only for Altuve to answer...



That was one of the best Game 6's I've ever seen. I actually wanted the Yankees to win to push it to 7, but that 9th inning was a great end to a great game and good series. I'll take it. Yanks need another starter. I think they should trade Giancarlo.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

No idea why, but watching the game with family and friends at a San Francisco bar and grill while setting up for a gig I verbally called the D.J. LeMahieu home run as well as the Jose Altuve homer. 

So I looked like some sort of savant to a bunch of casual baseball fans (I say this with love as I barely paid attention to the sport compared to other years in 2019 mainly due to being so busy). 

Thank you, fickle baseball gods.

If one contends that the decade of the 2020s begin in only a matter of weeks, the 2010s collectively represent the first decade to feature no New York Yankees appearances in the World Series since the 1910s. 

Sorry, @Catalanotto; and other fans of the Bronx Bombers.

Was rooting for the Yankees, too, *MrMister*. 

Also, this is an uncontroversial opinion but the Houston Astros starting pitching rotation is fundamentally absurd.


----------



## Dub

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Another Game 6 gem to add to the list :banderas Chapman looking like psychopathy when Altuve hit that homer.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*










that reaction kills me :lol:lol:lol

go stros


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Won't be easy but... GO NATS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185772328623509504


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Usually root for the Establishment Team, not the one that has been out in the wilderness for thousands of years like "wandering Jews" or "gypsies," because I am a filthy, repulsive elitist (since 2014), but in this instance, would love to see the Washington Nationals go all the way. 

As a San Jose SHARKS fan, Washington D.C. deserves another championship for the Capitals blazing their way through the despicable Las Vegas Golden Knights and Pittsburgh Penguins en route to their recent Stanley Cup.



Corey said:


> Won't be easy but... GO NATS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185772328623509504


:mark:

This is _*definitely*_ the best, most exciting and star-studded World Series match-up since 2014. 

:mark:

:side:

:bum

:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

fuck Correa, it's Soto vs Alvarez


----------



## Twilight Sky

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Welp, got what I wanted. This gone be good.


----------



## Haza

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

LORD that was a satisfying walk off homer


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Game 1: Cole vs. Scherzer
Game 2: Verlander vs. Strasburg
Game 3: Greinke vs. ??? (probably Sanchez)

Jeeeeezus those are some matchups right there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Corey said:


> Game 1: Cole vs. Scherzer
> Game 2: Verlander vs. Strasburg
> Game 3: Greinke vs. ??? (probably Sanchez)
> 
> Jeeeeezus those are some matchups right there.


Game 3 should be Corbin. He's been an ace the past two seasons. 

Corbin boasts a 10 K/9 and an almost 50% ground ball rate. That is stellar and comparable to Strasburg.


but yes, the starting matchups are nice. can't wait.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Nerve wracking game. Really good to get the win without a perfect showing from Scherzer though. We beat Cole and we won one on the road. Have to feel very good about that, but not so good about using so many pitchers tonight.

Fuck Tanner Rainey.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Corey said:


> Nerve wracking game. Really good to get the win without a perfect showing from Scherzer though. We beat Cole and we won one on the road. Have to feel very good about that, but not so good about using so many pitchers tonight.
> 
> Fuck Tanner Rainey.


They had to use Corbin for a shut down inning tonight and it was a good move. That probably means Sanchez pitches Game 3 and Corbin shifts to Game 4.

The legend of Juan Soto is growing. 

Beating Cole was huge. He hasn't lost a game since May 22. Nationals have a big advantage now, but their bullpen outside of Doolittle is shaky.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



DesolationRow said:


> No idea why, but watching the game with family and friends at a San Francisco bar and grill while setting up for a gig I verbally called the D.J. LeMahieu home run as well as the Jose Altuve homer.
> 
> So I looked like some sort of savant to a bunch of casual baseball fans (I say this with love as I barely paid attention to the sport compared to other years in 2019 mainly due to being so busy).
> 
> Thank you, fickle baseball gods.
> 
> If one contends that the decade of the 2020s begin in only a matter of weeks, the 2010s collectively represent the first decade to feature no New York Yankees appearances in the World Series since the 1910s.
> 
> Sorry, @Catalanotto; and other fans of the Bronx Bombers.
> 
> Was rooting for the Yankees, too, *MrMister*.
> 
> Also, this is an uncontroversial opinion but the Houston Astros starting pitching rotation is fundamentally absurd.


A tough loss, but, we are headed in the right direction and I truly think we will win in the next few years. We need to drop Stanton and Encarnacion, fucking bums.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

At least the Yankees made the playoffs most of this decade, the ChiSox didn't even make 1 single postseason.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

UN... REAL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187219627316797441


----------



## Haza

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Catalanotto said:


> A tough loss, but, we are headed in the right direction and I truly think we will win in the next few years. We need to drop Stanton and Encarnacion, fucking bums.


As a sox fan I hate to say it but I think you're definitely right. That is gonna be a scary team this coming decade. 

Having said that, I really fucking enjoyed that Altuve homer, especially after the two domestic abusers fucked up on the mound.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

I don't think this is that surprising or a big deal. Washington is a very talented team.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



MrMister said:


> I don't think this is that surprising or a big deal. Washington is a very talented team.


Oh it definitely is. Washington teams aren't known for this type of success at all. They're known for choking. Watching the Nats, Caps, Redskins, and Wizards NEVER make it out of the 2nd round of the playoffs for so many years will do that to ya. This is flat out unreal facing a dominant Astros team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Corey said:


> Oh it definitely is. Washington teams aren't known for this type of success at all. They're known for choking. Watching the Nats, Caps, Redskins, and Wizards NEVER make it out of the 2nd round of the playoffs for so many years will do that to ya. This is flat out unreal facing a dominant Astros team.


If you factor in emotions then sure. 

But Washington's talent matches Houston's easily. The Nationals have flopped for years, but they've always been good enough to beat anyone.

edit: And there is still time to flop. This series is not over.


----------



## Haza

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Corey said:


> Oh it definitely is. Washington teams aren't known for this type of success at all. They're known for choking. Watching the Nats, Caps, Redskins, and Wizards NEVER make it out of the 2nd round of the playoffs for so many years will do that to ya. This is flat out unreal facing a dominant Astros team.


Do you think the Caps Stan Cup win a few years ago takes a bit of pressure off here? Kinda a monkey off the back it seems like, maybe it has no effect at all who knows

I'm very neutral between these two if I'm honest.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Was going to crash the thread with a, "Is anyone really that surprised? :heston " post but *MrMr* stole all of my thunder tbstax. :lol



MrMister said:


> I don't think this is that surprising or a big deal. Washington is a very talented team.





Corey said:


> Oh it definitely is. Washington teams aren't known for this type of success at all. They're known for choking. Watching the Nats, Caps, Redskins, and Wizards NEVER make it out of the 2nd round of the playoffs for so many years will do that to ya. This is flat out unreal facing a dominant Astros team.





MrMister said:


> If you factor in emotions then sure.
> 
> But Washington's talent matches Houston's easily. The Nationals have flopped for years, but they've always been good enough to beat anyone.
> 
> edit: And there is still time to flop. This series is not over.


Right. The separation between these teams exists, but it is not as great as many may contend. Having said that, the EMOTIONS deserve respect, etc.

The Washington Nationals--was just thinking about this earlier today--seemed more "snake-bitten" or unlucky as well as having a "flopping" gene in their DNA to borrow the above term (that 2012 Game 5 versus the St. Louis Cardinals was nightmare-inducing for _non_-Nationals fans :lol). They were rather clearly vastly superior to the 2014 San Francisco Giants; in fact, that series is one of the funnier ones to focus on in all of the postseason series of this decade because the GIANTS prevailed in precisely the three non-:bum games and dropped the one game he started. And that was the October wherein he decided that he was actually Randy Johnson all along in disguise with a killer curveball. :heston



Chrome said:


> At least the Yankees made the playoffs most of this decade, the ChiSox didn't even make 1 single postseason.


Wait, the _who_ didn't even _what_? osey2

Sorry, Chrome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Hitting Gerrit Cole the way they did was a bit surprising. That lineup has some great hitters though.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

I can remember reading somewhere that the Yankees/Astros match up was the real "world series" and the Nationals didn't belong there.

Well, right now we're seeing an entirely different picture being painted.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Raikkonen said:


> Do you think the Caps Stan Cup win a few years ago takes a bit of pressure off here? Kinda a monkey off the back it seems like, maybe it has no effect at all who knows
> 
> I'm very neutral between these two if I'm honest.


I don't think it helped the Nats. I think when they won the NLDS against the Dodgers THAT was the 'monkey off the back' moment for them. Prior to that they had never won a postseason series in team history.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Urquidy had some nasty stuff in Game 4. Bregman is heating up. That's bad news for the Nationals. We're even, but the momentum is all Astros now. Max won't pitch Game 5 either.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

This turn around by the Astros after losing the first two games is impressive. Their top pitchers got smoked but they were able to turn things around and dominate on the road. Series isn't over but it's hard to imagine the Nationals pulling this one off, especially against a team this good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Well the good news is they probably won't see Cole again. The bad news is they will probably see Urquidy.

Also two hot chicks flashed Gerrit Cole while he was pitching. It didn't work but I appreciate the effort here. They got banned from the stadium probably forever lol.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Nats being up 2-0 feels like it was about a month ago. Wtf happened :crying::crying:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Astros woke up after 2 games and now The Nats are fucked. That defense is *brutal.*

Fun while it lasted.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

I still believe they can get it done considering what they did in Houston already but Strasburg is gonna have to pitch the game of his life tomorrow and then Scherzer will HAVE to be healthy enough to pitch game 7 against Greinke (if we get there).

Game 3 was just a heartbreaking game of inches. They really needed that one but left something like 10 guys on base and god almighty that's not good.  Games 4 and 5 they just shit the bed. I don't wanna be THAT guy but the ump from last night can go fuck himself too btw. That guy is flat out AWFUL. No consistency at all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



Corey said:


> I still believe they can get it done considering what they did in Houston already but Strasburg is gonna have to pitch the game of his life tomorrow and then Scherzer will HAVE to be healthy enough to pitch game 7 against Greinke (if we get there).
> 
> Game 3 was just a heartbreaking game of inches. They really needed that one but left something like 10 guys on base and god almighty that's not good.  Games 4 and 5 they just shit the bed. I don't wanna be THAT guy but the ump from last night can go fuck himself too btw. That guy is flat out AWFUL. No consistency at all.


It's totally fine to bitch about bad strikes and balls. All fans should do this. It has a major effect on games. As someone who doesn't really care who wins, I thought the home plate umpire was bad in that game as well.


----------



## Corey

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

:sodone :done

I can't handle this


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*



DGenerationMC said:


> Astros woke up after 2 games and now The Nats are fucked. That defense is *brutal.*
> 
> Fun while it lasted.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

Game 7 :mark:

That Game 6 was fantastic and obviously closer than the final score. The big bats for Washington were clutch and Strasburg pitched the game of his life.

Game 7 :mark:


Really glad that VERY controversial call on Turner being out didn't have any effect on this one. 

Game 7 :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*


----------



## RKing85

*Re: World Series: Nationals vs Astros*

EXPOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vive Le Montreal!!!!!! (I think Vive is Spanish, but it feels like it fits here so I am going with it)


----------



## Cyberdemon

Congratulations to the Nationals on winning their first World Series in franchise history! Crazy fact that they won 93 games in the regular season, while the Astros won 107 games. I think this teams one of the greatest underdogs in all of sports, cause the Astros arguably has one of the most talented lineups this decade.

Well done Nats!


----------



## Haza

Ho Lee go Nats!!

Game turned on that strike that wasn't given in favor of Greinke that results in a walk and him getting pulled imo


----------



## Dub

MY BOY HOWIE GOT A RING :banderas


----------



## Corey

We'll probably never see the road team win all 7 games in a World Series ever again. We'll probably never see a team be down in an elimination game FOUR different times and win it all. I doubt I'll ever see the Redskins or Wizards win a title in my lifetime. This is incredible.

Howie Kendrick - 36 years old
Trea Turner - 26 years old
Juan Soto - 20 and then 21
Anthony Rendon - 29
Stephen Strasburg - 31
Max Scherzer - 35
Adam Eaton - 30
Ryan Zimmerman - 35

The oldest team in Major League Baseball but the WISEST and they never faltered. Hard to not imagine Soto was the MVP but it wasn't for Strasburg pitching Game 6 we would've never gotten to tonight so a well deserved MVP.

I truly hope Strasburg opts in and remains with us the next 4 years and then they figure out a way to bring back Rendon. This is a team that had the perfect storm brewed for this season and can continue to be contenders going forward with Soto leading the charge for years to come.

A day and a moment I'll never forget. GO NATS


----------



## MrMister

It's hard to pin down one guy on this Nationals team as the MVP. Strasburg is a great candidate though. It's him or Rendon or Soto. It's really close. But others guys were essential too of course. It's a great team.


----------



## Twilight Sky

I'm glad I got the kind of World Series I was expecting.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Corey said:


> I doubt I'll ever see the Redskins or Wizards win a title in my lifetime. This is incredible.


Georgia native here, so I know exactly how you feel. I mean the Braves only won in 1995, but oh sweet lord did it feel good..

I'll probably be dead when Hawks or the Falcons win one.


----------



## DesolationRow

Corey said:


> We'll probably never see a team be down in an elimination game FOUR different times and win it all.


We probably will if we watch the raging, tempestuous tumult that was the 2012 San Francisco Giants' postseason run. :side:

If memory serves that GIANTS team won all _six_ of their October baseball elimination games. :side:

Granted none of those elimination games were in the World Series itself as the GIANTS swept the quintuple-checkmarked-by-Joe-Buck-and-Tim-McCarver Detroit Tigers out of said World Series. :side:

Not that any of us around here would be revisiting that experience periodically as soothing self-medication for dealing with the stubborn madness of the world. :side:


Was rooting for the Washington Nationals and cheered when, while running on the treadmill on one wing of the redwoods-ensconced residence dwelling during both of the final games, they turned the tide in dramatic fashion!

The trolling of Bryce Harper has been hilarious, too.

For this day:

NATS (2019 Halloween costume is a Nationals baseball cap! The Walgreen's Team! osey2)


----------



## Corey

Parade was today. Now? Time to open up that checkbook. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190815689453424640


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> Parade was today. Now? Time to open up that checkbook. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190815689453424640


Hypothetical: You can only sign Rendon or Strasburg. Who do you sign?


----------



## Corey

MrMister said:


> Hypothetical: You can only sign Rendon or Strasburg. Who do you sign?


If I _had_ to pick one, I'd probably say Strasburg. Last year's run and the season as a whole is such a crazy revelation of what he can be when he's not injured so much and I feel like pitching is always the more important thing in baseball. Plus with Scherzer only having 2 years left on his deal and possibly coming toward the tail end of his career (don't know about his back and neck going forward if we make another run) it would be nice to have another ace at the helm for 5-6 years.

Rendon is someone I really don't wanna see go though. He's such a great all around hitter. Not just a power guy, ya know? If he leaves though I would be alright with Josh Donaldson as a consolation prize on a 1 or 2 year deal. 

Nats have a lot to figure out this offseason. They currently have no starters at 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

@CamillePunk; @scrilla; @MillionDollarProns; @THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS; @FitChi; @TKOK;
@Dub; and *MrMr* (with his :heston demeanor mocking the decision  :side:  ) inquired on my wall to see what I thought of the GIANTS' bringing in Gabe Kapler as the new manager to replace CERTIFIED GENIUS HALL OF FAME MANAGER AND WISEST OSTENSIBLE WINO IN CALIFORNIA BRUCE BOCHY WHO I WISELY NEVER ONCE CRITICIZED BECAUSE HE WAS AND WILL FOREVER BE INFALLIBLE.

Honestly, the Kapler signing is illustrative of the era in which we find ourselves. The Major League Baseball Field Manager who calls all of the shots and enjoys a wide berth and leaves a sort of indelible signature demonstrative of autonomy is presently a fast-dying breed. Even the last of the "marquee celebrity managers" like Joe Maddon just so happens to someone with one foot in the new school of front office-engineered sabermetrics steering the good ship in sturdy, conservative fashion, and one foot in the old school of managerial hunches and personal theories. Humorously Maddon and the Chicago Cubs front office clashed in disruptive, deleterious fashion. Before long Maddon will be considered "too old-school" outside of the truly-desperate entities in Major League Baseball such as *Dub*'s Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim and Disneyland, who are the one team responsible for possessing the talents of :trout and whose front office are at least cognizant of the reality that :trout will be a generationally-defining superstar player for only so long. This is where Michael Caine comes in and, after an early July 2020 confrontation between Arte Moreno, Billy Eppler and Maddon sends Ken Rosenthal and Jon Heyman to the mean tweets of MLB, delivers a long monologue about how Moreno and the Angels front office, in their desperation, turned to a man they did not understand. 

Long story short: Kapler is the on-field proxy for the GIANTS' President of Baseball Operations FARHAN ZAIDI. Kapler will be allowed his position so long as he pleases Zaidi. You know who else is a proxy for Zaidi? New GIANTS General Manager Scott Harris. Admittedly, Harris is someone who is more than capable of carrying his own views to the proverbial table within the organization's inner sanctum. Harris is sharp as obsidian, and almost overqualified to be Zaidi's surrogate dealing with myriad quotidian General Manager duties on behalf of the GIANTS. 

Kapler is a different story, but as underwhelming as the hiring is, said underwhelming quality is hardly unsuspected. 

The GIANTS, after being the old-schooliest old school team out there in so many ways for so many years, with a grizzled, mumbling field manager who belonged in a 1950s Hollywood baseball comedy-drama, have embraced the new school. Kapler's hiring represents said hug. For good and ill. For richer or poorer. 

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister

Trout AL MVP and Bellinger NL MVP. 

This is Trout's 3rd MVP and he was probably supposed to win more than that. What's going to happen when Trout is in a good lineup and on a good team? 

Somehow Gerrit Cole didn't win the Cy Young. Not that JV wasn't great, but Cole was objectively better.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MrMister said:


> Trout AL MVP and Bellinger NL MVP.
> 
> This is Trout's 3rd MVP and he was probably supposed to win more than that. What's going to happen when Trout is in a good lineup and on a good team?
> 
> Somehow Gerrit Cole didn't win the Cy Young. Not that JV wasn't great, but Cole was objectively better.



Yeah, I am shocked that Cole didn't win. Obviously Verlander doesn't suck, I just think he is the weaker of the two overall this season. Cole was unreal, while Verlander got beat up pretty good in a few games.

I wish Trout would come to the Yankees.


----------



## 341714

Verlander was straight up better than Cole in the regular season. 

The End.


----------



## MrMister

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, I am shocked that Cole didn't win. Obviously Verlander doesn't suck, I just think he is the weaker of the two overall this season. Cole was unreal, while Verlander got beat up pretty good in a few games.
> 
> I wish Trout would come to the Yankees.


it's unlikely Trout ever plays for anyone but the Angels.

However, NYY might sign Cole or Strasburg. I'd rather have Cole, but Strasburg is great too.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I've been reading about the Yankees heavily going after Cole, I am fucking PUMPED.

Trout is a lifer for sure, he will die in an Angels jersey. What a fucking stud.


----------



## Corey

The only two guys to accept their 1 year tenders. Was liking the possible idea of Abreu being an option at 1st base if Zim isn't brought back, but never mind that. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195098315270115330


----------



## Dub

MVP MVP :mark: :trout beat out the cheater :banderas


----------



## Corey

Putting down my Nats fan hat for a second, I'd really like to see Gerrit Cole sign with the Angels. Trout is just wasting away over there and Cole would help them a ton.

The Padres would be cool too to help bring them back to relevance. (Y)


----------



## 341714

Corey said:


> Putting down my Nats fan hat for a second, I'd really like to see Gerrit Cole sign with the Angels. Trout is just wasting away over there and Cole would help them a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> The Padres would be cool too to help bring them back to relevance. (Y)


As long as he stays in the AL...


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> Putting down my Nats fan hat for a second, I'd really like to see Gerrit Cole sign with the Angels. Trout is just wasting away over there and Cole would help them a ton.
> 
> The Padres would be cool too to help bring them back to relevance. (Y)


Can't really say Trout is wasting away, but you probably mean he needs to be in the post season and I agree. This is the best player we've seen since Barry Bonds. Angels definitely have deep pockets and Cole is from California. Maddon being the manager now will only help them sign better players too. I also think the Angels are below the luxury tax threshold even with the bad contract with Pujols. Pitching in the AL West is more tantalizing than pitching in the AL East. 

NL West is great too aside from Colorado, so the Padres are probably a real contender. I think he's either a Yankee or an Angel though.

inb4 he's a Padre.


----------



## Dub

I believe angels have about 80mil to spend, but I feel if Cole were to come here, they'll back load his later years on the contract. It would give them even more flexibility to add another starter or two.


----------



## 341714

Cc is right... whomever pays him the most is where hes going. Pay the motherfucker Angels. Go over the Luxury Tax!!


----------



## ABAS

Thank you for coming back Abreu. Also, why in the hell is no one talking about the Astros in here right now?


----------



## DesolationRow

The longer one lives the more sentimental one grows. Just keep :bum a GIANT. Do not care about the cost. 

Unfortunately :bum wants to be on a team that is ready to win immediately. Which would make his departure to Atlanta or New York City (NYY) likely.  Gabe Kapler's signing may also signpost that the Giants _want_ :bum to say, "_Hasta la vista!_" Kapler is so rigidly by-the-book he pulled Philadelphia Phillies starting pitcher Aaron Nola on the 2018 Opening Day affair after 5.1 innings of three-hit, one-run baseball at 68 pitches as the book informed Kapler that it was the correct decision. Bumgarner is as old-school a player as there is in Major League Baseball today, and he adored Bruce Bochy's laxness in assessing his own pitchers' durability. 

Zack Wheeler coming home would also be a lovely story.  :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## 341714

ABAS said:


> Thank you for coming back Abreu. Also, why in the hell is no one talking about the Astros in here right now?


Because its some old ass news


----------



## Corey

ABAS said:


> Thank you for coming back Abreu. Also, why in the hell is no one talking about the Astros in here right now?


----------



## 341714

https://twitter.com/TorresGleyber/status/1195880169313099777?s=19


----------



## MrMister

ABAS said:


> Thank you for coming back Abreu. Also, why in the hell is no one talking about the Astros in here right now?


We've known they've been cheating for awhile. Everyone does it pretty much so whatever.

Also they lost ALL their home games to Washington which is some pretty cool JUSTICE.

I'm almost to the point where I dislike the Astros more than the A's. At least the A's have the underdog thing going for them these days. Actually fuck that and fuck the A's.


----------



## Corey

Biggest deal in White Sox HISTORY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197560310237999110


----------



## Corey

We've got guys coming off the board before the winter meetings:

Mike Moustakas to the Reds. 4 years, $64 million
Cole Hamels to the Braves. 1 year, $18 million
Zack Wheeler to the Phillies. 5 years, $118 million

Phillies spending like the Yanks the past couple years.


----------



## Dub

Moustakas finally got his long term deal, wish he would had signed with the Angels a couple years ago.


----------



## Corey

Strasburg back with the NATS on a record deal. 7 years, $245 million. Holy FUCK I did not think they'd come anywhere close to that. Tough spot to be in. Obviously rewarding him for what he just accomplished but a 7 year mega-deal for a 31 year old pitcher is risky. Oh well. I would've capped it at like 6 years for 180 but they broke the bank & gave him the Gerrit Cole money.  Cole is definitely about to get 300 million from the Yanks or Angels which will be nuts.

We're undoubtedly losing Rendon now, but it's alright. He'll be looking for Arenado money and I hope he gets it from his home state Rangers instead of those fuckin Dodgers. No chance we're paying that. Fingers crossed we can snag Josh Donaldson if he leaves.


----------



## Dub

I really hope Angels dont fork out that 300mil for Cole, at this point get some cheaper arms (MADBUM plz)


----------



## Corey

Didi Gregorius signed a 1 year deal with the Phillies. Staying busy in Philly for sure.

First ever All-MLB Teams were announced too and my NATS are well represented. (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow

Gerritt Cole just signed: New York Yankees, nine years, $324 million. Another record-breaking deal. Hardly surprising.


----------



## Corey

That contract is absolutely fucking disgusting.


----------



## MrMister

That's stupid money but he's the best pitcher so there's that. Strasburg's contract is close on a per year basis.

Cole
Paxton
Severino
Tanaka

That's strong. It's insane if Severino can regain his former ability. Yankees v Nats incoming.

I do wonder what Wash will do about 3B. Losing Rendon is going to hurt. Moose signed with the Reds so he's gone. Donaldson is still available. I don't know who else is out there after JD.


----------



## Dub

Missing out on Cole sucks but if "plan B" goes right, Angels can spread the money and get multiple pitchers. Cole alone wouldn't have done it. They can get Rendon or Donalson, and solidify the line up.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

9 years is crazy.










If the Yankees don't win a World Series in the next couple years its going to get real ugly.


----------



## MrMister

Dub said:


> Missing out on Cole sucks but if "plan B" goes right, Angels can spread the money and get multiple pitchers. Cole alone wouldn't have done it. They can get Rendon or Donalson, and solidify the line up.


You might know by now, but Angels signed Rendon. If Jo Adell can hit in the majors, the Angels might actually have a really good lineup soon. A really good lineup around Trout will be something we all need to see. About that pitching though...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

9 years is crazy, but the Yankees have been 'holding it in' in FA for awhile now and were waiting for this day ever since they made the better trade offer to the Pirates for Cole, who took Houston's offer instead. Plus, the Yankees drafted Cole way back in the day, but he chose to go to college instead. Cole is also a lifelong Yankees fan. Here he is holding up a Yankees sign in the front row at the 2001 ALCS:










The Yankees had a decent rotation, but no true ace. Paxton and Tanaka good/solid. Sevy was on his way but suffered that injury and missed most of the season last season and while the Yankees are hopeful he regains his first half of 2017 form, that is no guarantee. So, Cole is their true ace they've been waiting for for along time.

There is also an opt-out clause 5 years into the Cole deal, when Cole will be 34 years old. So, even if Cole were to leave then, the Yankees would get the best years of this deal before he left. And that's still 5 years from now anyway, which is awhile from now.

As a fan, I'm beyond pumped. Teams don't win championships like the Yankees did from 1996-2000, so even just getting 1 or 2 rings with Cole would still make this contract worth it. Especially for a franchise that is previously accustomed to winning championships, and by the start of next season hasn't won a championship in 11 years (2009), which as ridiculous as it may sound, is ALONG time in YankeesLand.


----------



## Dub

MrMister said:


> You might know by now, but Angels signed Rendon. If Jo Adell can hit in the majors, the Angels might actually have a really good lineup soon. A really good lineup around Trout will be something we all need to see. About that pitching though...


Doesnt seem like they'll go for MADBUM now, maybe trade for price or kluber?


----------



## Corey

Not upset about losing Rendon to the Angels. Actually kinda happy he chose them tbh and wish him well. Would really like to see the Angels get some pitching and start competing in the playoffs now. MADBUM has to be at the top of their list.

In terms of replacing Rendon in Washington, I would offer Josh Donaldson the same contract that Strasburg opted out of. 4 years, $100 million. He's probably in a spot where he's looking for the most financial security at this point in his career. There was also a lot of talk of us trading the Cubs for Kris Bryant. That would be a nice shakeup but we'd likely have to send over Kieboom for that to happen and that could suck. Time will tell but those two are definitely linked to us.

P.S. Fuck the Yankees


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> Not upset about losing Rendon to the Angels. Actually kinda happy he chose them tbh and wish him well. Would really like to see the Angels get some pitching and start competing in the playoffs now. MADBUM has to be at the top of their list.
> 
> In terms of replacing Rendon in Washington, I would offer Josh Donaldson the same contract that Strasburg opted out of. 4 years, $100 million. He's probably in a spot where he's looking for the most financial security at this point in his career. There was also a lot of talk of us trading the Cubs for Kris Bryant. That would be a nice shakeup but we'd likely have to send over Kieboom for that to happen and that could suck. Time will tell but those two are definitely linked to us.
> 
> P.S. Fuck the Yankees


I forgot about Kieboom. I'm not sure he can handle 3B, but if he can, then that's obviously great. Bryant could be a FA next year depending on his case and I'm not sure I'd trade Kieboom for what would be 1 year of Bryant. Also the Nats re-signed Howie. That seems to point to Kieboom seeing time at 3B in the spring to see what's up there.

Also the Rockies are open to hearing offers for Arenado, but I imagine he'd cost a ton. His salary is no joke too. But he's the best 3B so that has to be expected.



Dub said:


> Doesnt seem like they'll go for MADBUM now, maybe trade for price or kluber?


I think Bum is still in the cards. They also might trade for Price. I'd think they could get Price for less than Kluber. Ryu is another FA that's solid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MrMister said:


> That's stupid money but he's the best pitcher so there's that. Strasburg's contract is close on a per year basis.
> 
> Cole
> Paxton
> Severino
> Tanaka
> 
> That's strong. It's insane if Severino can regain his former ability. Yankees v Nats incoming.
> 
> I do wonder what Wash will do about 3B. Losing Rendon is going to hurt. Moose signed with the Reds so he's gone. Donaldson is still available. I don't know who else is out there after JD.


*After 3 years of being extremely bat heavy, the Yankees finally realized they needed an elite pitcher and got one of the best. Better late than never.*


----------



## Corey

Corey Kluber traded to the Rangers, so another name off the list for the Angels. MADBUM, Ryu, and Keuchel out there still and they probably need at least 2 of them.


----------



## MrMister

Delino is about to become Sammy Sosa and Clase will develop into an elite ace. Clase has a fucking sweet fastball. I'm a Kluber fan though. He's been great. I'm not sure how many great years are left in him since he's 34.


----------



## Corey

MADBUM to the... Diamondbacks. 5 years, $85 million. Huh, didn't expect that at all. Nice pickup for them and it's not a massive contract.

Seriously though, if the Angels don't sign Ryu AND Keuchel at this rate then the Rendon pickup will just be a waste.


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> MADBUM to the... Diamondbacks. 5 years, $85 million. Huh, didn't expect that at all. Nice pickup for them and it's not a massive contract.
> 
> Seriously though, if the Angels don't sign Ryu AND Keuchel at this rate then the Rendon pickup will just be a waste.


Dbacks will trade Mad before the deadline. They're in build mode, so they're gambling he can be good again and they can get a few prospects for a very team friendly starter contract. I didn't expect this either. I reckon Madison wants to go to a contender, so he signed this contract knowing that Arizona will trade him to one. It's a good call by him. Wait until the contenders show themselves and then go there. If that team ceases to be a contender, they'll also trade him for prospects and he'll be on a contender again. He's going full mercenary lol.


----------



## Dub

MADBUM picked Arizona because he has HORSES and its a perfect area for him/them :lol Indians wanted too much from the Angels and Im glad they held onto their assets. Get Ryu/Keuchel and a catcher(Maldonado?) and call it a day.


----------



## MrMister

Dub said:


> MADBUM picked Arizona because he has HORSES and its a perfect area for him/them :lol Indians wanted too much from the Angels and Im glad they held onto their assets. Get Ryu/Keuchel and a catcher(Maldonado?) and call it a day.


It didn't take much for Texas to get Kluber though. I guess Cleveland might have said Jo Adell or nothing. Rangers don't have a prospect nearly as good as him, though Delino could get better, and he's not bad right now. Delino is kind of a similar player to Adell, though Adell has a higher ceiling. If it was Adell or bust, then the Angels did the right thing to say no even if their pitching is arguably the worst in the league.

Again, inb4 Delino turns into Sammy Sosa.


----------



## Dub

2nd worst MR geez.... lol

They wanted two of their top prospects for a plummeting pitcher(Im rooting for a comeback though) and figured Angels were desperate enough to pull the trigger. Clase being moved doesnt bother you?


----------



## MrMister

Dub said:


> 2nd worst MR geez.... lol
> 
> They wanted two of their top prospects for a plummeting pitcher(Im rooting for a comeback though) and figured Angels were desperate enough to pull the trigger. Clase being moved doesnt bother you?


Yes it does. Clase has an incredible fastball. But you have to give up something to get something...unless you're the Yankees trading for Giancarlo. I'm not sure Kluber is still ace level, so giving up that fastball that Clase throws does suck.


----------



## Corey

White Sox keep makin MOVES!


----------



## ABAS

White Sox AL Central Champs baby! Paid too much for him though.


----------



## MrMister

Chisox might have a good rotation. Not because of Dallas though. He's just an ok innings eater. 

Giolito
Lopez
Cease
Kopech
Keuchel

Giolito pitched like a top tier ace last season. Lopez and Cease have to be better, but the potential is there. Kopech is a top prospect. Even if only one of Lopez and Cease turn out to be good, this rotation still has great potential.


----------



## Corey

Ryu ended up signing with the Blue Jays. 4 years, $80 million. Probably the only team that wanted to pay him that much for that long.

Meanwhile, the Angels lost out on every single one of the major free agent Pitchers. Should they try and trade for David Price or just take the L and try again next year?


----------



## Corey

NATS signed reliever Will Harris to a 3 year, $24 million deal. Yes, THAT Will Harris from the Astros that gave up the game 7 homer to Howie that won us the World Series.  He's apparently a damn good relief pitcher though and we definitely needed that, but on the flipside he's 35 and that's a pretty steep price. Oh well though. If we can bring back Hudson on a cheaper deal then all of a sudden the bullpen isn't so much a problem.

Still waiting on Donaldson though...


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> NATS signed reliever Will Harris to a 3 year, $24 million deal. Yes, THAT Will Harris from the Astros that gave up the game 7 homer to Howie that won us the World Series.  He's apparently a damn good relief pitcher though and we definitely needed that, but on the flipside he's 35 and that's a pretty steep price. Oh well though. If we can bring back Hudson on a cheaper deal then all of a sudden the bullpen isn't so much a problem.
> 
> Still waiting on Donaldson though...


Harris has been a great reliever. Hopefully giving up a HR in a tight spot in the WS doesn't ruin him mentally. It's probably very hard to be great most of your career then one AB haunts you for the rest of your life. That's fucking baseball.

We do have to remember that the Angels will have Ohtani pitching again this season. He looked disgustingly filthy any time I watched him pitch. He's got elite ace stuff before the surgery. There is no guarantee he can get it back, but it's likely considering he's so young. So the Angels almost certainly have one elite ace. That's not enough, but I can see why they didn't pay Ryu or trade for Kluber. They're old. Ryu was great last season and he's a solid pitcher when healthy, but he gets hurt a lot. Angels also might have something in Griffin Canning. He showed a lot of promise last season. So LA possibly has two good starters. That's still not enough, but they should be better this season.


----------



## Corey

Nats surprised me once again today and signed Starlin Castro! They're gonna start him at 2nd and looking at the numbers, he seems like one dependable ass dude that never misses time and always gets a hit. I love it.


----------



## ABAS

White Sox signing people left and right this off season...now get some bullpen help!


----------



## Dub

> [B]Ken Rosenthal[/B]‏Verified account @[B]Ken_Rosenthal[/B] 1h1 hour ago
> More
> BREAKING: Per sources, MLB’s penalties for #*Astros* include: *One-year suspensions for GM Jeff Luhnow and manager AJ Hinch. *Losses of 1st and 2nd round draft picks in both 2020 and ‘21. *A fine of $5M.


More to come....


Edit: Oh damn 


> [B]Ken Rosenthal[/B]‏Verified account @[B]Ken_Rosenthal[/B]
> FollowFollow @*Ken_Rosenthal*
> More
> #*Astros* owner Jim Crane just announced the firings of Luhnow and Hinch.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dub said:


> More to come....
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh damn


This may end in an Alex Cora firing from the Red Sox as well


----------



## Corey

I just love the fact that the NATS beat that team. ??


----------



## Dub

El Hammerstone said:


> This may end in an Alex Cora firing from the Red Sox as well


I would not be surprise if he is banned from the mlb


----------



## Corey

Josh Donaldson signed with the... TWINS. Wack. 4 years, $92 million. Club option on a 5th year (no fuckin way that gets picked up imo). They'll probably hit like 8,000 home runs next year. On one hand, the NATS could've definitely shelled out that deal. I thought he was looking for 110 million. Probably enticed by that 5th year option though. On the other hand, at least he's out of the division now and that hurts the Braves! 

Trade market has to be fucking booming right now for Arenado and Bryant. Arenado could be a Cardinal soon from what I've read, but we'll see.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217912673486168065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217890203207184386
Cue the _Law & Order_ opening notes.


----------



## Corey

Makes that NATS World Series even sweeter since we beat those cheating fucks in their house 4 TIMES!!!


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> Josh Donaldson signed with the... TWINS. Wack. 4 years, $92 million. Club option on a 5th year (no fuckin way that gets picked up imo). They'll probably hit like 8,000 home runs next year. On one hand, the NATS could've definitely shelled out that deal. I thought he was looking for 110 million. Probably enticed by that 5th year option though. On the other hand, at least he's out of the division now and that hurts the Braves!
> 
> Trade market has to be fucking booming right now for Arenado and Bryant. Arenado could be a Cardinal soon from what I've read, but we'll see.


I get the impression that the Nats will try Kieboom at 3B.


----------



## Corey

MrMister said:


> I get the impression that the Nats will try Kieboom at 3B.


I'm not quite sure what they're gonna do yet but the positive news is that we should have absolutely tremendous pitching through the year which should buy them time to figure out the lineup. Thames and Howie split 1st, Castro at 2nd, and Cabrera at 3rd until Kieboom gets called up? Idk but if Soto continues to bloom into an MVP-caliber player and Robles gets even the slightest bit better at the plate, we should be alright. Plus Trea Turner has all 10 fingers to use this year. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yankees fans on Twitter are tilted. They (and Stephen A Smith) want the Astros to forfeit their rings and the title. *


----------



## MrMister

^^^LMFAO

Do the Nationals get extra titles since they beat the team that cheated?


----------



## DesolationRow

Jose Altuve pulling off the 1999 WCW Rey Mysterio heel turn with aplomb.


----------



## Corey

Yeah this guy DEFINITELY wants outta Colorado.


----------



## Dub

He'll end up with Dodgers and it pains the Rockies that they cant get a good return for him. Speaking of Dodgers, their fans are planning to visit Angels Stadium to boo the Asstros opening week


----------



## Corey

Marcell Ozuna to the Braves. 1 year, $18 million. Should be a nice replacement for them in the lineup in wake of Donaldson leaving.


----------



## Corey

Couple moves from today:


----------



## El Conquistador

Anyone want in the WF Fantasy Baseball Dynasty League? PM me or post in the thread









WFFBBDL 2019 - First Waiver Pick Ups on Monday, March...


I'll sign up to the chat thing at some point. I'm in fantrax.




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Corey

Holy shit...


----------



## Dub

Well there you go.... Red Sox fans must be hating life right now. lol


Edit: Dodgers/Angels made a trade too  Joc Pederson and Andy Pages for Luis Rengifo. More players are set to be announced when medical clears, I think Angels are getting a SP which is desperately needed.


----------



## MrMister

What the hell did the Dodgers give up for Mookie? That's a pretty scary lineup and it was great before this trade.

lol Boston


----------



## Dub

It looks like the trade is not happening? Twins want more? Can the Angels PLZ get some pitching


----------



## Corey

This sounds horrendous.


----------



## MrMister

Not a fan of those ideas either.


----------



## Dub

Anyone watching the Astros' conference? "Our opinion is that it didnt impact the game" WTF REALLY?!?!?!?! Dusty is the only one that sounded the most sincere and he's only been with them for less than a month lol. Fuck this organization


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232761560952721408
:banderas


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Yu Darvish might quietly have a big 2020. Just a hunch after the ending of 2019.


----------



## OAP1985

With the Nationals winning their first World Series title last season, that leaves only 6 Major League Baseball franchises left who have not yet won a championship. Seattle Mariners, Texas Rangers, Tampa Bay Rays, San Diego Padres, Colorado Rockies, and Milwaukee Brewers. But it's likely that sooner or later, one of these teams is going to win their first World Series championship. The question is: Which one is going to be the first to do so?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Because I have nothing better to do....

Lets list our personal favorite dream team, the guys we loved during our lifetime

For me...

Catcher: Ted Simmons
1st Base: Steve Garvey
2nd Base: Paul Molitor
Shortstop: Robin Yount
3rd Base: George Brett
OF: Gorman Thomas
OF: Josh Willingham
OF: Carl Yastzemski
SP: Jim Palmer
RP: Rollie Fingers


----------



## Lariat From Hell




----------



## Twilight Sky

I don't think it was necessary to shorten the season.


----------



## Corey

Twilight Sky said:


> I don't think it was necessary to shorten the season.


What do you mean?


----------



## TerraRising

I'm rooting for _Los Doyers_


----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320219342211080193


----------



## TheDraw

Good

F*ck the Dodgers


----------



## Twilight Sky

Raising my cup to Hank Aaron who passed away today at 86. You and Babe Ruth turned me into the baseball fan and lover of its history that I am today.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Being from Georgia Hank Aaron is the greatest sports legend when it comes to Georgia sports history. He was an incredibly talented man, but also a man of incredible strength and character. My dad got to see him play against the Cardinals. He hit a home run and Lou Brock stole 2nd base. RIP, the true home run king.


----------



## Twilight Sky

I'm Georgia native as well(hometown is 220 miles SE from Atlanta). Sucks I don't have his baseball card or something. The emptiness was really felt, his presence was large in baseball, even long after his retirement and being passed by Barry Bonds. He will be missed.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

When I was a kid my dad and I got his autograph at a Nashville Sounds game.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*lol


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397972591420313601*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Tad bitter at that Yankees loss today, would have liked the streak to go on longer, but, happy with the overall results of that line of W's.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Catalanotto said:


> Tad bitter at that Yankees loss today, would have liked the streak to go on longer, but, happy with the overall results of that line of W's.


I mean you like the Cowboys and the Yankees? You are shattering my perception of you. So you like the Red Wings in hockey, the Bulls or Lakers in NBA?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GL said:


> I mean you like the Cowboys and the Yankees? You are shattering my perception of you. So you like the Red Wings in hockey, the Bulls or Lakers in NBA?


Why do you give such a damn? I’ve loved all my teams since I was a kid, I don’t chase championships, I like my teams for a reason, ranging from birth state, parent, and players. Unbelievable how much people care who likes what teams. Find something else to be concerned about. It’s not that serious. This is 2 threads you’ve quoted me to discuss my teams.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Catalanotto said:


> I’ve loved all my teams since I was a kid, I don’t chase championships, I like my teams for a reason, ranging from birth state, parent, and players


Woah...

All you needed to say. 

And you did not even have to say that.

....I was just having fun. No offense meant. We like who we like.

I was just curious, and yes it's not that serious.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sure you were. Not the first time you’ve made a snide remark and then backed down to “just joking” when called on it. Let’s just be honest here. Anyway, you do you, I’ll continue to support my teams until I die


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Catalanotto said:


> Sure you were. Not the first time you’ve made a snide remark and then backed down to “just joking” when called on it. Let’s just be honest here. Anyway, you do you, I’ll continue to support my teams until I die


Seriously? You do not know me. There was 100% nothing snide about my comments. You believe what you want. I know what I meant. You clearly do not.

So "this is not the first time". Are you sure this is not the first time I said something you misunderstood?

Lets move on, I no longer want to know what teams you support in any sport.

And I do not want to trigger you again inadvertently.

I am cool, I will not "hassle" you again.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Brewers winning is the only thing that makes today better. Titans got drubbed.

Brewers are my hope.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Yellich comes to bat in extra innings with bases loaded against the Tigers tonight.....grounds into a double play. Well that ended poorly.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I always enjoy watching LA teams lose.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Looks like my home team is going for it.


----------



## TerraRising

Atlanta to play games 6 and 7 in Houston lol


----------



## Twilight Sky

They won game 6 in Houston. I would've preferred that they won in Atlanta but oh well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MLB has officially entered lockout.

I hope they resolve this shit before spring training.

Fucking greedy pricks.


----------



## Big Booty Bex

We lost Max Scherzer and Corey Seager. Dodgers about to become the new jobbers next season.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy fucking shit

So Ortiz, who tested POSITIVE for substances, was elected to the HoF, the ONLY entry, but, Clemens and Bonds denied in their 10th year, who NEVER tested positive??? Clemens is my favorite of all time, I can’t even describe how legit mad I am.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Yeah, Ortiz getting in while Bonds and Clemens will never get in is a double standard.

And I think it's obvious Bonds took steroids. How else did his feet grow three sizes in his thirties?

Schilling should have made it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, I did forget that Bonds tested positive at one point (I could be wrong, but, I think he actually did). It is a damn crime none of them were inducted, anyway, they clearly have no issues with drugging up in general, just playing favorites.


----------



## TomahawkJock

The machine back in STL. Going to the ship like it’s 2011 baby let’s fickin go


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Anyone who says "we" when talking about a sports team, and is not employed by the said sports team, can stick it, brother. :cambyout


----------



## Lady Eastwood

El Dandu said:


> Anyone who says "we" when talking about a sports team, and is not employed by the said sports team, can stick it, brother. :cambyout


I say “we”.

It’s a normal thing for many sports fans because we are made to feel like we are part of the team. We pay the money to keep them going, we invest our time in watching them, I don’t understand why people have such a huge problem with anyone saying “we”. Fans are just as important as anyone, they’d be nothing without us.


----------



## La Parka

We the Bluejays are going to win it all and nobody can stop us


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Opening day, LETS GO YANKEEEEEEES


----------



## Sad Panda

Catalanotto said:


> Opening day, LETS GO YANKEEEEEEES


Whaaa? Had no idea you were a Yankee fan. Don’t have much faith in the squad unfortunately as I think Cashman is a complete tool and Hal Steinbrenner is a complete shit owner… but maybe they’ll surprise me, who knows.

Have you been to the stadium recently?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sad Panda said:


> Whaaa? Had no idea you were a Yankee fan. Don’t have much faith in the squad unfortunately as I think Cashman is a complete tool and Hal Steinbrenner is a complete shit owner… but maybe they’ll surprise me, who knows.
> 
> Have you been to the stadium recently?



I have not, but, yes, life long Yankees fan, I have posted childhood and adult pics in my Yankees gear in the pic thread before and in general chat the other day LOL

Imagine being filthy rich and still sucking ass...oh, wait!! Here we are!!

Sometimes, I wonder about Boone, too, but, I like that the other day he just said fuck it, don't care if King is ready, Chapman, gtfo


----------



## Sad Panda

Catalanotto said:


> I have not, but, yes, life long Yankees fan, I have posted childhood and adult pics in my Yankees gear in the pic thread before and in general chat the other day LOL
> 
> Imagine being filthy rich and still sucking ass...oh, wait!! Here we are!!
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder about Boone, too, but, I like that the other day he just said fuck it, don't care if King is ready, Chapman, gtfo


Also a life long Yankee fan. Good to know I have a Yankee buddy on the board.

So done with Chapman. Hated his woman beating ass even before we signed him. Now he’s getting older, and losing that triple digit fastball that made him elite. He’s not like Mariano where he’ll be able to pin point his pitches at a later stage of his career.

And then we have 5 guys (Gallo, Judge, Stanton, Donaldson, Hicks) that will strike out 120 plus times a year. The Yankees are just a poorly constructed team, especially for how much money has been put into them. That falls on Cashman.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I fucking HATE Hicks, what a piece of useless garbage.

I miss Gardner, that guy had heart, better than fucking Hicks.


----------



## Sad Panda

Gardner was the last on the team that was linked to the 2009 championship squad 

Not sureof your age, were you around during the 90s dynasty years?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I was born in the early 80's, yes


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Let's go Brewers!

What makes it hard to cheer for a small market team is that they have little hope of attracting big name free agents.

I mean the Brewers have one of the best pitching staffs in baseball, but they cannot attract an offensive free agent. The Brewers are literally one or two bats away from being elite.

They cannot throw money around like the Yankees, Red Sox, Dodgers, or Giants can.

Baseball needs some sort of salary cap. It's the only American major league sport that does not have one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't normally have feelings, but, that Blue Jays fan that gave Judge's homerun ball to the Yankees kid just now....my fucking feelings came out. Fuck.


----------



## Sad Panda

Catalanotto said:


> I don't normally have feelings, but, that Blue Jays fan that gave Judge's homerun ball to the Yankees kid just now....my fucking feelings came out. Fuck.


Heart warming stuff. That meant everything to that kid.


----------



## Dr. Middy

These Yankees right now, man.

I haven't been this amped up by a Yankees team since 2017. That 7th inning was incredible, and everything is clicking right now. Offense is great, starters have been money, bullpen is lights out again, and even our defense has been improved a ton from last year.


----------



## Sad Panda

What has gotten into Nestor Cortes?? It’s actually refreshing — in a day and age where everyone throws 100 mph, a guy is dominating by mastering the art of pitching. He kind of reminds me of a left handed El Duque. The different arm angles and offspeed deliveries are fun to watch.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

oh my god, what a game, go yankees!!!!!


----------



## Sad Panda

@Catalanotto 

Yanks first team to 40 wins. Currently best pitching staff in baseball.

My mind is blown with how well this team is playing right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If no World Series, I’m gonna flip. Great looking team!!


----------



## Sad Panda

Yankees just got no hit. 

As great as the Yankees have been, they need to desperately upgrade the offense. If that means promoting one of the kids (Volpe for IKF or Florial for Gallo or Hicks). Or they trade for someone(Benditendi being the main candidate) they need to do something to realize their true potential.

Gallo, Hicks, Donaldson, IKF, Higashioka, have all been below league average hitters this year. The fact the Yankees have been able to achieve what they have this season with that type of mediocrity is a testament to their overall pitching and brilliance of Aaron Judge.


----------



## Adapting

Sad Panda said:


> Yankees just got no hit.
> 
> As great as the Yankees have been, they need to desperately upgrade the offense. If that means promoting one of the kids (Volpe for IKF or Florial for Gallo or Hicks). Or they trade for someone(Benditendi being the main candidate) they need to do something to realize their true potential.
> 
> Gallo, Hicks, Donaldson, IKF, Higashioka, have all been below league average hitters this year. The fact the Yankees have been able to achieve what they have this season with that type of mediocrity is a testament to their overall pitching and brilliance of Aaron Judge.


Brother they have 20 losses. They're 52 and 20, that's crazy good.

Honestly, Ben is streaky is it really worth it?


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sad Panda said:


> Yankees just got no hit.
> 
> As great as the Yankees have been, they need to desperately upgrade the offense. If that means promoting one of the kids (Volpe for IKF or Florial for Gallo or Hicks). Or they trade for someone(Benditendi being the main candidate) they need to do something to realize their true potential.
> 
> Gallo, Hicks, Donaldson, IKF, Higashioka, have all been below league average hitters this year. The fact the Yankees have been able to achieve what they have this season with that type of mediocrity is a testament to their overall pitching and brilliance of Aaron Judge.


In my eyes they'll probably be fine. Offense overall is down for everybody, which is why even Donaldson's stats show he's league average overall (his OPS+ is 109). It just sucks that they had such an embarrassing loss, and that it happened against Houston of all teams. 

However, I'm done with Gallo. He's had well over 100 games now, and has been atrocious at the plate, enough to where his defensive ability is nowhere near enough to make up for it. Like I can even stomach a .200 BA from him if he hits 35-40 HR, but he's well below that now, and he's on pace for like 20-25 HR. Donaldson should be playing better given the contract we gave him, and Higgy is basically a black hole on offense as catcher, thank god he's just a backup now. 

I'm fine with IKF though. He's very good defensively, fast, and can put the ball in play, so I'm ok with that on the end of the lineup. Hicks if he continue to improve I'll be fine with as well, for some reason he just had an epic slump in May, but in April and June he's hit nearly .300 and gotten on base at a .400 clip, both of which are excellent.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Brewers just need to make the playoffs with Burns and Woodard pitching at their best.

Then they have a decent chance.

This is the only chance a small market team has these days. Find a couple of dominate pitchers and hope they can silence the big money bats of the other big market teams like LA, NY, Boston, and others.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Red Sox getting annihilated 27-5 by the Blue Jays lol


----------



## Sad Panda

Michael King left the Yankee game with a right elbow injury. Could be a massive blow to you the bullpen

Fractured elbow for King. 

He was essentially 1b, while Holmes was 1a.

Huge loss for the team.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Aaron Judge just hit his 42nd home run. If he surpasses Roger Maris, would you consider 62 home runs the new home run record? Or is it still 73 home runs from Barry Bonds?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Padres getting Soto.


----------



## Sad Panda

@Catalanotto Yankees just swept by the Cards and are 14-18 since July 1st. I’m honestly very concerned. In that span they lost series to the Mets, Astros, Mariners and aforementioned Cardinals. They are clearly trending in the wrong direction. Not good.

Also that once 16.5 game lead in the Al east is now 9.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yep, Jays are gonna be in first by the end of the regular season. Absolutely embarrassing second half. The ump was fairly shit today, but, still, garbage.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sad Panda said:


> @Catalanotto Yankees just swept by the Cards and are 14-18 since July 1st. I’m honestly very concerned. In that span they lost series to the Mets, Astros, Mariners and aforementioned Cardinals. They are clearly trending in the wrong direction. Not good.
> 
> Also that once 16.5 game lead in the Al east is now 9.





Catalanotto said:


> Yep, Jays are gonna be in first by the end of the regular season. Absolutely embarrassing second half. The ump was fairly shit today, but, still, garbage.


They're slumping and it is worrying to an extent, but I think if they're going to have a rough stretch, now is the best time given the massive lead they got early on in the year. 

But they are missing a bunch of key guys. Severino, Stanton, Rizzo, King, and others are all out, and the first three should all be back eventually. All our starters are kinda slumping at the same time, and I think that won't last either and they'll probably break out of their funk sooner than later. Same goes for Clay Holmes. 

The biggest question is Montas, who historically is a good #2 - #3 starter, and he needs to get back to that. I was find with that trade, and Benintendi should break out of his slump too (he's batted over .300 the past two years combined and gets on base a ton). The Montgomery trade was baffling, I get Harrison Bader is a great defensive CF with some decent pop and speed, but he has a foot injury right now (plantar fasciitis), and that worries me. 

Really, we just have a lot of injuries and slumps going on at the same time. They aren't this bad, but I think we also had everything going right for us in the first half.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m fine with the Monty trade, only because he most likely wasn’t going to be a factor in the post season. Yankees are thinking about how to fair in October baseball, and I’m all for that. I know most lost their minds, but, I’m sure that was probably the thought process behind the trade.

German is garbage and I would have loved to see him go.

i wish the Yankees hopped on the Rodon option, that would have been great.

Montas is a little worrisome for me, he had a terrible go today, I’m really hoping it was just jitters on a new team, but, I hope he gets it together and is lights out the rest of the season. Not everyone can handle NY, lets hope he can. We all saw what happened to Gallo…..

For me personally, I don’t care how many games are left, I’m gonna worry about it. Every game counts….we have seen this when it comes down to the wire. This is why I don’t understand when people say there is plenty of baseball left. I don’t want them to be fighting for a wild card spot. I don’t want a make or break last game or two. It should never come to that if you’re a good team. The Blue Jays can easily catch up and steal top spot. It’s single digits now.

Astros are going to make the Yankees look stupid in the playoffs, just like regular season.

Also, Severino whined the other day about being on the 60 day IL. Unprofessional. He’s injury prone and Yankees need him healthy for October. I understand frustration when you want to play, but, if the team sees you as a risk and they want you for the playoffs….suck it up.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Catalanotto said:


> I’m fine with the Monty trade, only because he most likely wasn’t going to be a factor in the post season. Yankees are thinking about how to fair in October baseball, and I’m all for that. I know most lost their minds, but, I’m sure that was probably the thought process behind the trade.


I guess it makes sense in that regard. But to get there, I think that having pitching is more important and wouldn't have given him up that easy. It feels like our OF is really crowded now too.


> German is garbage and I would have loved to see him go.


Yeah he's clearly not all that well liked on the team, and I have no idea why he's gotten as many chances as he has. 



> i wish the Yankees hopped on the Rodon option, that would have been great.


Rodon I think would have costed the same as Luis Castillo. And after watching the Mariners basically unload the entire top of their farm system, I don't want us to do that and end up depleting our farm system entirely. I just think that's a horrible idea, especially with guys like Peraza basically just about ready to come up and be difference makers.

It sucks because we could have really used both of those guys.



> Montas is a little worrisome for me, he had a terrible go today, I’m really hoping it was just jitters on a new team, but, I hope he gets it together and is lights out the rest of the season. Not everyone can handle NY, lets hope he can. We all saw what happened to Gallo…..


Yeah I'm remaining optimistic on Montas right now, Gallo already was basically a mendoza line hitter with power, but I don't think I've ever seen a worse hitter than he was his entire Yankee tenure. The only way for me to see Montas like that is if he suddenly becomes Jeff Weaver for the rest of the year  



> For me personally, I don’t care how many games are left, I’m gonna worry about it. Every game counts….we have seen this when it comes down to the wire. This is why I don’t understand when people say there is plenty of baseball left. I don’t want them to be fighting for a wild card spot. I don’t want a make or break last game or two. It should never come to that if you’re a good team. The Blue Jays can easily catch up and steal top spot. It’s single digits now.
> 
> Astros are going to make the Yankees look stupid in the playoffs, just like regular season.


I worry about it and don't at the same time, mostly because they have too much talent to be an under .500 team until the end of the year. I'm more happy if they just win the division and go into the playoffs healthy, or even if they did the wild card deal, I want as many of our guys healthy going into the playoffs as possible. 

The Astros are definitely a problem. They got our number, and I just need to hope they can figure them out when they meet, because they are honestly going to be the hardest obstacle to overcome, even more than the World Series itself. 



> Also, Severino whined the other day about being on the 60 day IL. Unprofessional. He’s injury prone and Yankees need him healthy for October. I understand frustration when you want to play, but, if the team sees you as a risk and they want you for the playoffs….suck it up.


Last I read, he thought the 60 day IL meant he would be out another 60 days, which if I was him yeah I can get getting pissed about. I don't mind him being passionate though, hopefully all our guys want to get back as soon as they can.


----------



## Sad Panda

@Catalanotto @Dr. Middy

The Montgomery trade was incredibly puzzling, simply because it leaves us paper thin in our pitching department. We’re playing with major fire banking on Cortes who is now nearing uncharted territory with his innings pitched this year. Taillon is up and down and really inconsistent. Montas is a good number 3 but he’s battled shoulder issues recently. Cole is Cole, I don’t view him as the ace we’re paying him to be. And German is injury prone and hasn’t really pitched meaningful baseball in a year.

If any of those guys go down we’re then relying on Clarke Schmidt who they’re stretching out at AAA. There’s no one else until Severino is back and he cannot be trusted with his arm issues. The fact we traded Monty for a guy that might not even play for the team this year is as baffling as a deal I’ve ever seen Cashman make. I think what happened is they were close on another deal for a SP but the other team pulled out last second. Thinking they had that second starting pitcher in hand they made the trade for Bader. Either way it left the Yankees in an awful spot. Cashmsn really fucked up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Severino should have just kept the thought to himself, it just looks bad to complain about it. Like the guy, but, damn, some things are better left in our heads lol just makes it look like there is friction, obviously don’t want any of that.


If the Yankees ever made it far enough to meet the Mets, they’d mop the floor with us, too. Astros and Mets are the threats.


This team looks good enough to win a world series, yet, probably won’t. I really want to be wrong, but, damn….Monty wasn’t even an ace and he blanked us with a lame 1-0 win. Ugly 5 game losing streak, lets end this already….


@Sad Panda I have seen conflicting reports about the trade being legit the way it panned out as well as what you mentioned, a last minute back out. I don’t think the Yankees were thinking about the second half at all, just had playoffs on the brain, and they didn’t plan on using Montgomery. Judge can’t stay in center and I think Bader is going to be the Hicks replacement. A healthy Bader is a great Bader. I think he has 1 more week in a walking boot and then he gets re-evaluated.

The bullpen concern is definitely a legitimate concern to have. I wish they would have picked up more meat for the rotation. Cole was an ace when he was sticky


----------



## Sad Panda

@Dr. Middy is right to be fair. We are dealing with a ton of injuries and also a ton of guys who are seemingly slumping at the same time. I’m just fucking bummed for Judge. Dude is having one of best seasons in Yankee history and his number 4 and 5 hitters were a on the downside of his career Donaldson and Gleyber fucking Torres.

@Catalanotto the bullpen scares me as well. I mentioned it in this thread when it happened. The Michael King injury was brutal. You could make a case he was more important to the bullpen than Holmes was. King was the guy they’d bring in at any point of the game, with runners on and they’d have him pitch multiple innings at that. We quite literally have no one that can replace that type of dominance and versatility.


----------



## Sad Panda

This season has gone completely off the rails. Thank god the Blue Jays are losing as well. 

Yankees are finding ways to lose every single night.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sad Panda said:


> This season has gone completely off the rails. Thank god the Blue Jays are losing as well.
> 
> Yankees are finding ways to lose every single night.


I'm not watching but this game feels painful with everything I'm reading. I have no idea why Donaldson with his under .700 OPS is batting cleanup. 

I'm praying DJ's foot issue is minor, otherwise it might be time to bring in some prospects as a possible jolt in the arm.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fucking Yankees, man, I mean, I know we have some injuries, but, really, this bad, even with what we have out there? This is utterly ridiculous and there is no excuse. Dodgers lighting it up with Gallo while the Yankees are shitting the bed. What a fucking joke.

I probably said this already (I have a bad memory), but, fuck the all star game, it should be near the end of the season, before the world series, like how football does the pro bowl the week before the SB. Yankees were so hot before the all star break, and now we get this complete ass of a second half. Fuck me in the skull.


----------



## Top bins

Die hard Yankees fan here. I'm really worried about the post season. 

Feel that those pricks Astros are gonna crush our season again.


----------



## Sad Panda

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm not watching but this game feels painful with everything I'm reading. I have no idea why Donaldson with his under .700 OPS is batting cleanup.
> 
> I'm praying DJ's foot issue is minor, otherwise it might be time to bring in some prospects as a possible jolt in the arm.


This offense is as inept as I can ever remember there being as a Yankee fan. Maybe the early 90s was as bad? Crazy.

But yes, the Yankees really need to bring some of these guys up. If any team needs a shot in the arm it’s this one.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sad Panda said:


> This offense is as inept as I can ever remember there being as a Yankee fan. Maybe the early 90s was as bad? Crazy.
> 
> But yes, the Yankees really need to bring some of these guys up. If any team needs a shot in the arm it’s this one.


Good news for us then! Oswaldo Cabrera and Estevan Florial are both in the lineup tonight, and DJ is expected back soon.

Hopefully young blood gives us a boost. I mean realistically they aren't THIS bad and won't keep slumping, but it is becoming more and more alarming the longer it goes on.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Top bins said:


> Die hard Yankees fan here. I'm really worried about the post season.
> 
> Feel that those pricks Astros are gonna crush our season again.


Welcome, fellow Yankee fan. We are all crying here, this is ridiculous. Certainly not the first half Yankees.


----------



## Top bins

Catalanotto said:


> Welcome, fellow Yankee fan. We are all crying here, this is ridiculous. Certainly not the first half Yankees.


Thank you 😊 Fantastic walk off home run from Josh Donaldson last night


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah that was awesome, tear in my eye.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Brewers managment failed the fanbase at the trade deadline.

You have two of the top pitchers in baseball, in Burns and Woodad, but it takes four wins to win a World Series.

The Brewers basically told their fans to once again hope Woodard and Burns can shut down opponents in the playoffs with little consistent offense.

and now even with the pitching the Brewers are a wild card team at best.

The Brewers have lots of highly touted prospects they could have traded to give the fanbase hope for one year.Just trade for a couple of bats. In stead they have doomed us to losing in the playoffs again because we don't have enough offense to overcome other stacked teams.

and Burns and Woodard are another year older and closer to signing with a team that will pay them more and actually reach for the brass ring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I hope Boone’s angry interview after yesterday’s game and today’s win are the beginning of a beautiful win streak.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The MLB needs a salary cap/floor.


----------



## La Parka

Dodgers are unstoppable


----------



## Lady Eastwood

3 game win streak for the Yankees, told you about that table slam


----------



## Sad Panda

La Parka said:


> Dodgers are unstoppable


The even crazier thing is theyre without Beuhler, Kershaw and Bauer. You can argue that heading into the season that was their 1-2-3 in the rotation.

The Dodgers are THE example of being a team that has a lot money, spends it wisely but also has done an incredible job developing their own players. That organization is running on all cylinders


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cortes going on IL. Stanton just got off. Holy shit.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Dodgers have a payroll that dwarfs most other teams, they should be unstoppable.

This is why baseball needs a salary cap.

The NFL, NHL, and NBA have some salary restrictions. This is why fans all over America think their teams have a chance.

But in the MLB its large market teams only that have a chance which renders large swaths of the country without hope.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

5 in a row for the Yankees since the Boone table slam.


----------



## Sad Panda

The Yankees FINALLY promote their number 2 prospect Peraza, and what do they do? They SIT HIM.

After going 10-18 in August, the worst month since 1991, the Yankees brain trust has decided to play IKF, and Aaron Fucking Hicks in what has become a must win series against the Rays! Brilliant move Yankees. 

What’s even more puzzling is that we have a generational power hitting in the 2 hole while Benintendi is the 3 hitter. WHY would you hit Judge 2nd when in front of him you have the worst bottom half of the lineup in baseball? Gleyber the past month and a half is not a major league player. Hicks is NOT a major league player. IKF is a below average major league player and yet we STILL believe that after a 15.5 game league has dwindled to 6 that THESE players are the ones to roll with. These guys will get on base for Judge… like, what?!

Fuck you Aaron Boone you fucking puppet. And a major fuck you to pound for pound, the worst GM in baseball Brian Cashman. A part of me hopes that the Yankees are ousted in historic fashion simply because that might finally put an end to the Cashman era. The guy who inherited the last dynasty in baseball and only won a title based off of buying the entire off-season (Sabathia, Teixeira and Burnett).

He hasn’t fielded a decent rotation in 20 years. Him and his scouting department have never been able to draft. They’ve spent more than 1 billion dollars in his tenure, BY FAR the most money spent in baseball and have what exactly
to show for it? Since the year 2001 where the inherited dynasty came to an end he’s made 2 World Series (2003,2009).. that’s 2… in 22 years! Get him fucking out. This franchise needs an overhaul that starts with Cashman and you work your way down…it’s broken, time to fix it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hicks is such a pile of garbage, can’t wait to get rid of this plug.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Nice win tonight by the Brew Crew. Funny how Boone got so upset to get thrown out after he benifited from several Brewers getting hosed on the strike/ball calls.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Watched the Brewers and Yankees again tonight. Big win for the Crew. Tomorrow will be tough having to face Cole.

But with the Yankees storied history it got me thinking. List the ten GOAT's from your favorite franchise.

As a Brewers fan this will be not as hard as it would for a Yankees, Red Sox, Dodgers, or Giants fan but this might be fun.

Brewers

1. Paul Molitor
2. Robin Yount
3. Ryan Braun
4. Christian Yellich
5. Cecil Cooper
6. Ben Ogilvie
7. Rollie Fingers
8. Prince Fielder
9. Ted Simmons
10. Cole Burns


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yankees clinch a playoff spot woooooo

I’d like to be wrong, but, considering they’ve played poorly even against not so great teams…I don’t think a World Series is in the cards this season. Dodgers or Astros will slap them silly.

Yankees AL East champs, baby!!!!!


----------



## La Parka

Jays one game away from being sent packing


----------



## TheMenace

The way the Jays were sent packing today... beyond heartbreaking.


----------



## Jets4Life

TheMenace said:


> The way the Jays were sent packing today... beyond heartbreaking.


The Jays really shit the bed. Blowing an 8-1 lead. WTF?

Reminds me of when I was a child, the Jays would always choke...1985,87,90, etc....The Maple Leafs are looking at this choke, and are probably jealous. It's worse than the 4-1 lead the Leafs had against the Bruins in 2013.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I enjoyed the fuck out of the Jays getting eliminated. Surrounded by a lot of loud Toronto fans, it’s hilarious to watch yet another one of their teams shit the bed…again. My husband is a Mariners fan, he was quite elated, to say the least 

YANKEES BABY

YEEEEHAWWWW


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So that Subway series the media was dreaming of......lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yankees deserve to be eliminated after these last 2 games. This bullpen isn’t going to win a World Series.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Can't help but get behind the Padres.

My Brewers crapped the bed. 

Now all I have to root "for" is root against the Dodgers, and the Yankees. The Mets are done lol.

This Dodgers vs Padres game is insane, but dang I wish the MLB could start their West Coast Payoff games an hour earlier, it 12:30 here. I have to get up early.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I really enjoy the fact the Yankees have been irrelevant for over a decade but they still hang around in people's heads lmfao


Yankees look like shit, I will be super shocked if they even make it out of this. Cole walks a guy with a garbage average, uhh, ???? and then miscommunication with Donaldson and Hicks on what should have been an easy catch, and....yep, another home run given up by Cole. He's gone like 11 straight games.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Cole looked good tonight, going to game 5


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rain delay....are ya fucking kidding me lol

They hope the rain stops within a half hour, but, damn....it's gonna be a long ass night.

YANKEES BABYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, I think it’s safe to say the Yankees ain’t winning this series. Kinda the thought process before it even started that whoever faced Houston was gonna get slapped. Yankees relievers are complete and utter trash. Schmidt needs to never see the mound ever again, unless it’s a last resort. I really want to be wrong and see NY beat them out, but, damn, Astros own the Yankees.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hard to cheer for the Astros.

I mean when I was kid I kind of liked the franchise that played in the NL, Nolan Ryan (who I named a son after), Mike Scott, Art Howe, Joe Sambitio, JR Richard, were some of my favorite players. But the cheating scandel? Well it makes it hard. I kind of turned on them.

As a massive baseball fan, and a Brewers fan I have to get behind another team to make this fun.

But I don't like the Yankees. Let's make this clear, we all have teams we hate/like. I have never liked the Yankees. But what's funny to me is that anyone would think it goes deeper than that, The Yankees are not in my head lol.

To be clear I actually think I am for the Yankees here, over the current day Astros, especially considering Judge and Cole helped me win my fantsasy league.


----------



## Adapting

Hopefully the Padres take the chip.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Of the teams left, I am all in on the Padres.

In 84 I was so hopeful the Padres would win. I mean that team was awesome. Goose, Garvey, Nettles, Tempelton, Bevauqua, etc....

But the Tigers got one.....


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Wow, What a bad call on Profar.


----------



## CivilMan61

Wish Yankees win it all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yankees deserve to be eliminated.

These are stupid rookie mistakes, what’s with messing up the calls in the outfield? Bader had that and Judge fucked up, giving the Astros a 2 run lead after.

I love my team to death, but, this is pathetic, and 30 strikeouts in 2 games, Jesus, get base hits, stop swinging for the fences.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Eastwood said:


> Yankees deserve to be eliminated.
> 
> These are stupid rookie mistakes, what’s with messing up the calls in the outfield? Bader had that and Judge fucked up, giving the Astros a 2 run lead after.
> 
> I love my team to death, but, this is pathetic, and 30 strikeouts in 2 games, Jesus, get base hits, stop swinging for the fences.


I wonder if this is the next decade of the team. Good regular season, sometimes get into the ALCS, then fall short but just do enough to get people excited for next year without actually winning. They've already done it for many years now. 

Will be a long decade then, maybe Cashman will retire when he's 65 by then in 2032. By then I wonder if I'll be actively rooting for the Yankees to lose so he gets fired and Hal leaves/retires/sells. 

I might just be grumpy though.


----------



## Freelancer

What's Major League Baseball? Im from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

5-0 Astros

All of these losses are purely on the stupidity of the Yankees.

I love me some Realmuto so I’ll gladly cheer for him to win, don’t give a fuck about any team but mine, though.


----------



## troyag93

My fucking Phillies! Let’s Go!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yankees are a disgrace.


Just end our misery.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Freelancer said:


> What's Major League Baseball? Im from Pittsburgh.


Man I will always think of those "We are family" Pirate teams. 

and I still think Sid Bream was out at home. (Pirates and Braves fans know)


----------



## Freelancer

Ghost Lantern said:


> Man I will always think of those "We are family" Pirate teams.
> 
> and I still think Sid Bream was out at home. (Pirates and Braves fans know)


Oh Sid Bream, the slowest guy in history. Pre-steroid Bonds should of been able to throw him out. That was the day baseball died in the Burgh. Those couple of wild cards they managed to sneak into don't count, ownership didn't want to win.

I've given up on baseball. The Penguins are the premier sports franchise now here. Don't ask me about the Steelers 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, that was fun.

Go Phillies.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well I am not sure the Phillies can beat this Astros team....Hope they can. 

Astros are a juggernaught.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I have reached the stage of acceptance to where I am no longer mad. 

Do what they must, for I have already lost. 

...And I'll root for the Phillies, because they're an awesome underdog story right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Astros didn’t even play that great throughout the series, Yankees were just that bad.

Stanton can go fuck himself, there’s a load of wasted money each season.

Bader, Rizzo, Cabrera, Benintendi, Cortes, Peralta, Loaisiga, Peraza, Cole, Judge, LeMahieu, even Higgy I’d be fine with, get rid of the rest of the roster, get rid of Boone, fuck Cashman.

Donaldson is one of the worst signings ever, I hope he’s not a Yankee next season. Hicks sucks ass, IKF, please go away, etc.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Freelancer said:


> Oh Sid Bream, the slowest guy in history. Pre-steroid Bonds should of been able to throw him out. That was the day baseball died in the Burgh. Those couple of wild cards they managed to sneak into don't count, ownership didn't want to win.
> 
> I've given up on baseball. The Penguins are the premier sports franchise now here. Don't ask me about the Steelers 😂


Bream was out at home I still contend. He did not touch the plate before he was tagged out. His top leg did not touch the plate, it went over it. If there was replay the Pirates would have won the series.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Come on, Phillies, you’re letting the world down right now lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JUDGE MVP


They did the right thing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DeGrom went to the Texas Rangers. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yanks keeping Judge is huge. Boegarts left Boston; which is absolutely fantastic. Loving this offseason thus far. Would like to see the Yanks sign Rodon to strengthen the pitching staff. I like the Kahnle signing as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy

ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE ALL RISE

THAT'S CAPTAIN JUDGE TO YOU


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sweet baby Jesus, Yankees signed Rodon. I’m crying.

I can’t wait for this coming season!!


----------

